# Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1



## Vespabesitzer (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo nettes Forum...

dieses ist mein erster Beitrag,.. und ich hoffe ich halte mich an alle Forums Regeln,.. ansonsten bitte einen "freundlichen Hieb" von der Seite  

Also,.. ich bin seid ca. 6 Wochen (kein Urlaub, nach der Arbeit und dann bei schönem Wetter) dran, mir einen ca. 25m^2 grossen Teich zu bauen.

Vorher habe ich ca. 6 Wochen (bei gleicher Arbeitszeit Verteilung) eine 3x4m grosse Terrasse gebaut,... diese soll später (ca. 1m breit)über dem Teich "schweben" und nur mit der Brücke zugänglich sein...

Da Fotos mehr sagen als 1000 Worte,.. anbei meine ersten Aufzeichnungen...

Ich will auch noch mehr im Forum lesen, aber wie Ihr das kennt, ist man ja über jede Stunde ohne Regen im Garten froh.

 <= Bild1

Bild1 Meine bisherige Terasse aus leichter Vogelperspektive, etwas verzerrt, da 3 Bilder zusammen geschnitten wurden.

Also das Gelände hat ca. auf 10m Länge 1,5m Gefälle.
Links auf dem Bild ist "oben" ,.. rechts muss ich eine Art Mauer und Erdwall aufschütten.
Hinten muss ich die Holzwand gegen den Wasserdruck abfangen.

  <- Bild2
Bild2 zeigt die Terasse von unten,... hier ist der leicht Überhang von der Holzterasse und rechts das erste Stück einer gemauerten Ecke zu sehen.

  <- Bild3
Auf Bild3 sieht man, wie ich mit Kantsteine einen alten L-Stein aufgebaut habe, dieser soll später die Folie halten und nicht direkt gegen die Holzwand drücken.
Die scharfen Kanten würde ich noch mit Beton etwas runder gestalten, damit sich nichts kaputt drückt.

 <- Bild4
Bild4 zeit die gemauerte "Hangflor" Stein Wand,.. diese soll den Teich nach unten abfangen,..  die Steine werden wieder bis 1/3 mit Erde als Schräge zugekippt..
Eine Uferzone geht hier leider nicht, stattdessen wollte ich hier eine Stufe lassen um "Tiefenwasser" Pflanzen hin zu stellen.
Rechts davon soll dann ein echter Erdwall vom tiefsten Punkt nach hinten auslaufen und dann auch eine 70cm Uferzone bilden.

 <-Bild5
Bei Bild5 stehe ich quasi auf dem noch nicht vorhandenem Erdwall welcher auch als Uferzone auslaufen soll.
(hier muss ich dann irgendwie den Teichrand sichern)

Zur weiteren Info:
Der Teich hat ca. 5x5m (Fläche ab unter der Terrase), neben der Terrasse (unter der Brücke) habe ich einen Graben gemacht , ca.70cm tief,.. ich weiss noch nicht so recht wie ich den gestalte.

Der "große" Teich soll am tiefsten Punkt ca. 1,20m haben.

Durch das Problem mit dem Gefälle im Garten muss ich halt ordentlich tricksen,..
PS: es ist unmöglich mit einem (auch keinem Minibager oder per Kran) Bager zu arbeiten,... ALLES Handarbeit :crazy 
Der Teich wird nur maximal 1/2 Umfang als Uferzone haben, der "Wassergraben" unter der Brücke soll als kleiner Wasserfall (da hier der Wasserspiegel ca. 20cm höher sein wird, in den "Hauptteich" fliessen)


Wenn euch Tipps und Meinungen zu meinen Bilder einfallen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr das mit der Bildangabe hier (oder auch als private Nachricht) kund tun würdet.
-> z.B. was ihr von meiner Lösung mit der Mauer haltet... :__ nase 

Ich habe dieses Teil.1 genannt, da ich davon ausgehe, dass noch einige Fragen kommen werden, bis das erste Seerosenblatt auf meinem Teich schwimmt.

:beeten  Danke und Grüße, Micha


----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo netter Micha  ,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns. *

Dein Vorhaben sieht soweit sehr gut aus. Zumindest kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wie es später einmal aussehen wird.

Nur ...
... wie bekommst du die Folie unter die Terrasse?  
Ich meine, ich stelle mir das sehr schwierig vor, die Folie dort vernünftig und mit einer funktionierenden Kapilarsperre zu verlegen.  
Ich hätte erst den Teich gebaut und dann die Terrasse.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha :willkommen

Hast du dir schon Gedanken über Fische, Filter und Co gemacht ? Oder wird es ein Biotop ohne Besatz ? Noch ist alles möglich.

Ich bin auch gerade am Schaufeln und kann das alles nachvollziehen. Nur das ich ein Jahr "schlauer" bin und alle Möglichkeiten mit überdenke.

Und nun ran an die Arbeit


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ...
> ... wie bekommst du die Folie unter die Terrasse?
> Ich meine, ich stelle mir das sehr schwierig vor, die Folie dort vernünftig und mit einer funktionierenden Kapilarsperre zu verlegen.



Hallo  

Danke für´s erste "Mitdenken" 

Mit der Folie an der Terrasse ist ganz easy,... (unten an der Hangflorsteinmauer wird es eher schwieriger.)

Anbei ein Bild der damals noch nicht fertigen Terrasse.
 

Auf der breiten Seite, habe ich wieder 3 1/2 L-Steine, da brauche ich nur die Folie hochziehen und umklappen, da die Terrase 0,5 übersteht sieht man nachher nix mehr. (nehme eine grüne Folie),
ggf. noch mit Ufermatte für späteres __ Moos (ist schön feucht unter der Terrasse)

An der anderen Seite (wo die Brücke ist) kann ich das seitliche Abschlussbrett wieder abschrauben und dann die Folie über die gesamte Länge einfach auf den letzen Balken schrauben (habe zum Verständniss mal auf dem Bild auf den (da noch) vorletzten Balken die Punkte angedeutet.
(mit einer Aluleiste oder einfach auch einem Bankirei Streifen...

-> ich habe mir jetzt selbst 1 Stunde Bilder im Forum angeguckt,.. sind wirklich schöne Ideen dabei...

Das schwiergiste scheint wirklich eine schöne und ausgeglichene Uferflachzone zu gestallten, daher ist ein Teichbau ohne Bagger da
vielleicht sogar noch von Vorteil...

gut Nächtlé , Samstag wird wieder geschüppt (bis dahin kann der Beton im Regen trocknen :__ nase  )

 Hallo Uwe,..
ich habe schon einen kleinen 1200 Liter "Teich" (Schale),.. da habe ich schon seid Jahren Fische und etliche Grünpflanzen,..
bei dem neuem Teich sollen ersteinmal keine Fische rein:
a.) werden hier immer die Fische vom __ Fischreiher geklaut ( habe beim kleinem Teich ein Netz drüber)
b.) hat der neue Teich nachher viele "Kalk-Natur" Bruchsteine (so 15kg-Brocken), da muss ich erstmal schaun wie alkalisch das Wasser wird.
( zudem ich die Steinbrocken im Teich noch mit Beton als Felswand mauern möchte)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> da muss ich erstmal schaun wie alkalisch das Wasser wird.



Du denkst an alles, Klasse   Der Teichbau muss ja ein Erfolg werden.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

uhii... was kam heute in NRW für ein Schauer runter,..
wau,.. die Bäche im Wald sind übergelaufen,..  mein noch nicht fertiger Teiche,.. zeigt mir von oben fast schon (ohne Folie) wie er mal fertig aussehen wird ;-)
 
unter der BauFolie ist meine fast fertige "Damm-Mauer",.. wird man später (hoffentlich) nicht mehr sehen und es fehlen noch total die Uferzonen.
(heute schnell den Beton vor Regen geschützt)

ich überlege gerade, ob ich nicht auf Nr. Sicher gehen sollen und direkt auch einen Bodenablauf in die Mitte setzen soll.
 
weiterer Zeitplan: nächste Woche soll der Uferdamm (Mauer) komplett fertig werden, dann Teich-Zonen und Ebenen fertig buddeln... bzw, wieder Erde rein.
Folie (so Gott will) für den Hauptteich in 3 Wochen,..

(aber nicht bei dem Wetter..:crazy )

mfG. Micha


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hi Micha, 

in Ostwestfalen ist es (noch) trocken. 
Den Bodenablauf würd ich auf jeden Fall mit einplanen, dann hast Du später alle Möglichkeiten offen, wie du Pumpen willst. 

Wolf


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hey Wolf,..

ich denke auch, ...  was man hat,hat man...

und wenn auch nur , wenigstens als "Ablaufen zum "saubermachen" ;-) 

ich male bei dem Regen lieber zur Planung etwas rum,...  mal gucken, wieviel GRÜN später wirklich kommt.

 

zudem habe ich ja noch meine Planung für den Filterteich,.. geben tut es das Loch dafür ja schon,..  

mfG... Micha


----------



## robsig12 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Wird ein toller Teich.

Ich gebe Wolf da 100 Prozent recht. Bau einen Bodenablauf ein. Auch falls Du ihn nie brauchst. Aber wenn ärgerst Du dich sehr.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

... so, nachdem ich gestern ein paar Stunden mit dem Frosch gehüpft bin,... kann ich nun auch langsam die Arme wieder bewegen,..  :beeten  
 
(das Sauteil ist mir einmal über den Fuss gerütteln,.. ehwau,.. gerade noch so halb Glück gehabt, Fuss ist etwas blau...   geiles Gefühl..

Ich habe ja eigentlich einen Höhenversatz über das Gelände und wollte eigentlich unter der Brücke einen "Graben" als Quelle für den Filtergraben machen. (somit quasi 3 Teiche)

Ich habe mich nun aber entschlossen, nur 2 Teiche zumachen (ohne Wasserfall).
Die Trennung erfolgt unter der Brücke mit einem Damm. ( mit roten Pünktchen angedeutet)
 
Dann ist der Wasserspiegel im Filtergraben zwar nicht so hoch,.. aber ist auf Dauer wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung.
Vielleicht lege ich die Folie auch so,.. dass ich trotzdem den Filtergraben separat volllaufen lassen kann. (das Durchgangsrohr zu machen)
ist dann zwar nicht die Pumpfreie Filtergrabentechnik, aber dann bin ich felxibel,..

mal schaun,..

mfG.

Nächste Woche werden die Stufen noch etwas ausgebildet, 2m^3 Sand bestellt. und dann kann ich eigentlich
auch meinen Auftrag für die Folie rausschicken,..
(auf dem Bild sieht man auch den scharfen Knick bei meinem L an der Terrasse lins),.. werde ich wohl die Folie mit einer Eckfalte rumlegen.


----------



## mitch (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

hallo micha,

deine baustelle nimmt ja nun auch form an . 

wenn mal alles fertig ist bist du bestimmt reif für die insel (deine terrasse schaut ja fast so aus wie eine)  . dann kann man so richtig geniessen.

nur "2" teiche zu machen ist denk ich mal besser als deine anfänglichem 3 mit den vielen verbindungen (schläuche / rohre) + nur 1 pumpe 

einfach nur


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

So,..

da gestern der einzige gemeldete Sonnentag der Woche war, habe ich mir kurzfristig Urlaub gegönnt.

An einem kompletten Tag bekommt man doch mehr geschafft.
So, der "Hauptteich" ist quasi bis auf den Sand "Folienfertig",..
die Dammdurchführung warten auf Ihren Dammdurchbruch.
        


Am Abend (gestern 06.08)  habe ich dann schnell noch alles provisorisch in mehrere Bauplanen "eingepackt".

Heute kam dann 3Tonnen Rheinsand ( ich habe lieber erstmal zu wenig bestellt",.. immer diese Schipperei,.. (Schubkarre geht leider hier leider auch nicht  )
immer 2 Arme = 2 Eimer,..
3 Tonnen:      Baustelle mit Wiesenblick:  

sicher ist sicher, alles eingepackt    

Und dann kam heute 07.08 der angekündigte (2,3,4,5te) Regen,..
nach ca. 3/4 Stunde konnte ich meine neue Pumpe (Schmutzwasser, Kärcher) zum erstenmal in Einsatz bringen,.. die neue Investiton hat sich schon gelohnt,,,

 

... so eigentlich kann morgen die richte Folie bestellt werden,.. (das gelbe unten ist kein Quitsche-entchen sondern die Pumpe 

mfg. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Sooo,... es geht weiter,..

oder auch nicht :shock :__ nase   das Wetter macht mich wahnsinnig,.. wenn der Teich schon eine "richtige" Folie hätte, wäre er ruckzuck voll :? 

Ich komme daher nur "Krümelweise" weiter..

meine NG Lieferung ist angekommen (Vlies),.. die Folie kommt morgen
 

Da mir der schei** Regen die Hänge abspült und stattdessen immer wieder neue Steine freilegt,..habe ich mich entschlossen,.. ein Teil,.
(die Tiefste Stelle und steilsten Hänge) zu betonieren (1-2cm Estrisch Beton) warauf noch später Vlies 900 kommt.
       
1/4h nachdem ich aufhören wollte kam wieder ein GROSSER Regenschauer,..
der hat mir sogar nun die Abdeckfolie unterspült, sodass die Pumpe auf der Folie lag und darunter 40 cm Wasser  

Daher meine Frage (!!) ist es wirklich eine gute Idee, unter dem Vlies (darauf die Folie, darauf Verbundmatte/Ufermatte) zu machen,..

ODER, sollte ich besser ein paar Löcher in  das Beton-Bett bohren damit ggf Wasser/Feuchtig besser abläuft, welches sich zwischen Beton/Vlies/Folie bildet??
was meint ihr ??
 
Soll ich besser aufhören mit dem betonieren ??

Samstag soll vielleicht Vlies900 rein

Danke für Hinweise,..
mfG. MIcha


----------



## Kurt (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha,
Staunässe ist in dem Fall sicher auch nicht gut - sollte unter der Folie immer versickern können.
Also bohren is besser!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha,
> Staunässe ist in dem Fall sicher auch nicht gut - sollte unter der Folie immer versickern können.
> Also bohren is besser!
> 
> ...



hmmm....bin mir nur weiterhin etwas unsicher,..
wenn ich die "originale" Baufolie von NG bestelle, bleibt die ja auch unter dem Vlies und auf dem Vlies die richtige Folie

wenn dann an irgendwelchen Seiten etwas Wasser reinkommt,,..sollte das ja auch "wech diffundieren" ??!
Normalerweise sollte der Wasserdruck die Folie ja quasi überall reindrücken,..
ich werde vielleicht 2-3 Löcher bohren, aber eigentlich kommt da auch kein Wasser mehr durch, da das 900Vlies dann ja auch nach unten abdichtet..

Mache ich also einen generellen Fehler, wenn ich eine 1-2cm Betonschickt unter dem Vlies900 einbringe ??  
Bin mir weiterhin unsicher,..    

danke für die Hilfe, mfG. MIcha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

ich werde wohl alles in Beton ohne Löcher machen... 
ich glaub inzwischen... das der Beton mehr Feutigkeit aufnehmen und abgeben kann, als extra Löcher was bringen würden,..

daher ging es heute weiter mit Beton,..

dran war der Pflanzenfilterbereich,..

       

mfG. Micha  .... super Wetter heute mal "ausnahmeweise  "


----------



## Heiko S. (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha  ,

sehr schön was Du da machst,gefällt mir sehr gut.
Bei dem Wetter in diesem Jahr wäre mir auch schon "der Draht aus der Mütze" gekommen.
Aber Du hast es ja nun bald geschafft.  Wenn dann erst die richtige Folie drin ist kann es ja regnen, spart Wasser.

Mach weiter so
mfG Heiko:cu


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Danke  

es wäre natürlich schön,.. wenn meine Betonmodellierungen schon bereits die Mörtelarbeiten auf der Verbundmatte wären...
Aber ich hoffe dass geht mir durch die vorherigen "Fundamentarbeiten"  dann leichter von der Hand  

So die ein oder andere Stunde geht ja auch für´s planen drauf,..
aber wem erzähle ich das... 

Wenn dann mal wirklich Folie drinnen ist,.. werde ich meine Historie hoffentlich auch mit schönen Teichbildern ohne Werkzeug und Bauschutt präsentieren.
 
Danke bis dato für die Unterstützung
Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha 

ist der Beton nicht ein wenig dünn ?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Aug. 2008)

*ist der Beton wirklich dick genug*

ich hoffe eigentlich nicht :evil  

Vorher wurde die Erde (mit den Steinen) ja schon mit dem Frosch verdichtet.
Im Filtergraben (70% ist ja fertig, s.o) da habe ich alleine ca. 10 Säcke a 40kg Beton verbraucht,..

sind ca. 2-3cm dicke Schichten,...
da kommt ja noch das Vlie drauf (und auf dem Grund zwischen zwei Vlies auch noch Sand),..
selbst wenn ein Riss,.. zb: 1m lang, 1-2cm Absetzen bringen würde,.. sollte das ganze ausgeglichen werden (hoffe ich),..

hmmm das gleiche Spiel habe ich ja auch, wenn ich nur Folie auf Vlies mache, und darauf Verbundmatte mit 1cm Mörtel aufbrínge,..
setzt sich dann die Folie ein paar cm,... entstehen ja zwangsweise auch Hohlräume unter der betonierten Ufermatte,..

aber wie gesagt,.. die Zukunft wird es zeigen,...

aber ich gehe davon aus "da kann man ein Hochraus dran aufhängen",..   wie mein Vater immer pflegte zu sagen,

mfG. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Aug. 2008)

*fertig betoniert,..*

so,.. heute war ja schönes Wetter gemeldet (naja),.. also schnell Urlaub genommen und weiter gebuddelt/betoniert,..

Heute die "Trennstelle" zwischen Pflanzenteich und Hauptteich fertig gemacht:
 

... und, bin nun zu 99% mit meinem "Beton-Teich" fertig,.. wenn er so aussehen würde, wenn doch auch schon die Folie drinnen wäre,..
ist sie aber leider noch nicht,.. 
 
wenn ich das 1% noch bis zum Wochenende schaffe,,.. kommt am Samstag oder spätestens Sonntag die Folie rein,.. puuh,.. endlich
kommt man dem nächsten Ziel näher. :beeten  
     
Da teilweise die Teichwand doch etwas steil abgeht,.. habe ich diese "Beulen" als Extrastufen betoniert,.. damit Pfanzkörbe besser halt haben
 

puuh,,... am Ende zähle ich dann mal meine gekauften 40kg Säcke,..

PS: Habe heute schon den (Trass) Zement für IN den Teich (auf der Verbundmatte) gekauft,.. 
Ich will ihn ja leicht mit NG Farbe einfärben... einen spez. Weiss-Zement konnte ich aber nirgends auftreiben??  ,...

mfG. Micha


----------



## toschbaer (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha,

waw

 

Weiter so   

 und nächstes Jahr :hai und das Leben genissen  


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				toschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> und nächstes Jahr :hai und das Leben genissen



  Danke,..

ist aber kein Schwimmteich aber ich hoffe, ich werde dieses Jahr auch noch das Leben genissen   

Habe mir gerade die Pumpe bestellt und für die Zwischenjahreszeiten für alle Fälle einen O*se Biotec 18
( Hauptfunktion soll ja der Pflanzengraben bringen, aber die Pflanzen werden ja dieses Jahr nur noch begrenzt wachsen) 

mfg. Micha


----------



## Horst T. (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha, ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Beitrag gelesen...aber warum hast den teich ausbetoniert wenn dann hinterher die Folie reingelegt wird ??? ...hätte doch auch gereicht


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				Horst T. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha, ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Beitrag gelesen...aber warum hast den teich ausbetoniert wenn dann hinterher die Folie reingelegt wird ??? ...hätte doch auch gereicht



Hallo,.. da ich  a.) messerscharfe Steine im Boden habe, zieht man einen raus,.. kommen 3 nach  
b.)Es war quasi gerade bei dem Regen der letzten Wochen, vorher nicht möglich entsprechende Teichstufen einzubauen...
Der "zukünftige" Teich ist zwischendurch zur Matschschlacht ausgeartet..
Habe bis jetzt noch keinen Sand eingesetzt,.. alles nur Estrich-Beton,.. mit zwischen 1-4cm dicken Schichten,..
(Alle 40kg Säcke selbst geschleppt, von Hand angerührt und mit einer Kelle gespachtelt),.. prust..

Dieser würde ohne Folie auf jedenfall brechen,... daher kommt noch Vlies und Folie rein,.. (und darauf nocheinmal eine Steinschicht eingeschlämmt)...
aber wie gesagt,.. vielleicht würde jetzt auch das 300er Vlies reichen,.. 900er ist mir aber sicherer (und auch schon gekauft),.. liegt in den 
schwarzen Tüten auf der Terrasse und dichtet ja auch später selbstständig,.. im Fall des Falles..

mfG. Micha (der ist aber etwas :crazy  crazy)


----------



## michag (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

wenn du Angst hast kauf doch Gewebe-Armierung ( Bauhaus oder Fachmarkt) 50QM Rolle kannst mit Flexmörtel oder Dichtschlämme einbetten.Bei 1cm Estrichbeton wird es alles Reissen,wenn der Untergrund nicht richtig verdichtet ist. Estrichbeton hält erst ab 4cm stärke mit z.B.  A.K.S.Gitter


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo

Meine "Idee" war ja,.. dass ruhig alles "reissen" kann wie ein Puzzel, aber letztendlich alle Bruchstellen trotzdem da liegenbleiben, wo sie liegen,..
da kommt ja 900er Vlies drauf,..sodass sich "eigentlicht" nichts durchdrücken kann. (ich laufe auch seid Tagen ohne Probleme drauf rum)
(solange sich die Bruchstücke nicht verschieben, und dadurch ggf. scharfkanntig werden),..
Die Dicke ist ja (je nach Beule) 1-4cm dick,... (die Gefahr durch die darunterlíegenden Steinen würde ich höher einstufen)

Ist ja Estrich-Beton und kein Estrich-Mörtel, mit großen "Klatschen" aufgetragen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/32428&d=1219865381

ich bin mal Optimistisch ;-)  (hatte ja vorher auch mit dem Frosch verdichtet)
Samstag oder Sonntag kommt die Folie rein,..

bin aber weiter für jeden "Bautipp" dankbar  
mfg. MIcha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

ppppuuuhhh,... Wochende war ja Sommer pur,..  30°C,.. aber meine Arbeit stand fest:

Samstag,.. ersteinmal das Vlies300 säuberlich verlegt und mit dem Heissluftföhn verschweisst,..
(ehrlich gesagt hätte ich mir das 300er Vlies sparen können, da ich ja betoniert hatte und das 900er Vlies vollkommen gereicht hätte).
Ich wollte ursprünglich das 300 mit Sand (dabei ohne Beton) unter das 900er legen,.. na egal, nun war es halt gekauft und
 so sah es dann Samstag Vormittag aus:
 

Dann kam das 900er drauf,..  -> vonwegen,.. bauen Sie keinen 3D Teich :__ nase , man war das eine Schnibbelei,..so sah das Mosaik vor dem Verschweissen und Verschnibbeln aus:
 
und soooo , nach dem Verschweissen:  
     
geschafft!! :beeten   und fast "schneeblind" bei dem WEISS und der SONNE  (natürlich ohne Sonnenbrille)..
Der Tag war super,.. aber ich musste wegen einer Familienfeier gegen 17:00 aufhören :?  
Sonntag,.. mit 2 Mann die 119m^2 = ca. 160kg :crazy  ausgelegt...
puhhh wieder bei 30°C
     
Sooo,... das ist der letzte Stand,... nun "fummel" ich nach dem Wochenende an den Falten (habe leider keine Sand-Säcke gekauft),..
und fluche über das Verlegen der Matte an kleinen Stufen und Ecken,..  
Ich hoffe mir guckt noch jemand zu   .. ich will auch bald Wasser im Teich haben :beeten :beeten 
(jetzt kommen aber die leichten Betonarbeite im Teich und der noch fehlende Ufergraben)
mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

hallo micha,

jetzt dauert es bestimmt nimmer lang bis du wasser marsch geben kannst  

schaut echt gut aus


----------



## Ostki (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Wow  da werde ich doch neidisch so muss ein Teich aussehen Respekt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha 
Gabs für das Vlies ein Schnittmuster ? 

Ist immer ein toller Moment wenn Folie im Teich liegt, oder ? Sieht dann nicht mehr so nach Baustelle aus  

Tolle Arbeit, mach weiter so. Wird bestimmt total schick

Ich hoffe ich bin am kommenden Samstag soweit


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ist immer ein toller Moment wenn Folie im Teich liegt, oder ? Sieht dann nicht mehr so nach Baustelle aus


  

hmm... ich muss gestehen,.. mein Betonteich hatte aber auch was  
da konnte man meine sauber gearbeiteten Stufen und Absätze noch gut sehen,.. nun "glättet" die Folie das "Loch" etwas..
Klar, mit Wasser drinnen passt sich die Kontur wieder an,..

ich habe nur die Schwierigkeit, dass ich eigentlich die Verbundmatte mit Mörtel verarbeiten wollte. 
Geht aber nicht so einfach, weil dann oft zwischen Folie und Vlies900  eine Lufttasche ist,..
(einmal voll machen und wieder leer machen    , wäre wohl eine Lösung)

Werde wohl somit nur auf geraden Flächen und auf dem Teichgrund "mit Mörtel einschlämmen":..
Auf den Rand kommt Ufermatte...  ( mal gucken, was für ein Chaos entsteht, wenn der Teich unfertig durch kommenden Dauerregen voll läuft :? )

Ich baue ja keinen Koi-Teich, daher wollte ich die Folie im "Naturteich" ganz verschwinden lassen,... schaun wir mal  

Grüße an alle Teichbauer und Teichgeniesser.
Micha


----------



## michag (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

 Bravo da haste ja rein gehauen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Teich-janer

war gestern Abend "optimistisch" was das Wetter angeht,.. (und wurde prompt bestraft,..   Regen),...
der Schaden hielt sich aber in Grenzen,..

hatte angefangen den Pflanzengraben mit Verbundmatte auszulegen (mache nur den Boden damit) und in Farbe einzumörteln (schlemmen) (schön kack braun)
 
Beim "Hauptteich" sieht man ersteinmal was innerhalb von einem Tag für ein "Dreck" im Teich landet,.. bin mal auf die Arbeit von meinem Skimmer gespannt.
 
(PS: die Folie ist noch viel zu gross und nur grob "reingeschmissen",.. Feintuning folgt ;-)

morgen geht´s weiter,.. mal gucken,.. Natursteine einbringen oder weiter Boden mörteln.
mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Sieht ja alles Klasse aus   Aber glaub mir, die Rinne auf dem oberen Bild wirst du nach einem halben Jahr hassen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Aber glaub mir, die Rinne auf dem oberen Bild wirst du nach einem halben Jahr hassen.



  wieso,.. die Rinne ist extra,.. "als Spatenbreiter-Reinigungs-Absatz",..  
ich will nicht zuviel verraten,.. aber das entspricht dem NG Filtergraben..
die Filter Wasser Pflanzen stehen dann seitlich auf der richtigen Höhe  
hinten steht die Pumpe..
mfG. Micha


----------



## HaMaKi (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

wow Micha - Wahnsinn, Du hast echt ganz schön 'reingeklotzt, sieht schon klasse aus. Lass' Dich nicht vom Wetter bremsen, sondern 'entdecke die Möglichkeiten' (frei nach einem schwedischen Möbelhaus)  Wir drücken Dir die Daumen, dass der Endspurt jetzt problemlos verläuft und sind schon jetzt gepannt auf Deine nächsten Bilder.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

 Danke für die Motivierenden Worte,...   

Das braucht man auch,... ausser Teichbauen gibt es ja seit Wochen nix mehr anderes,... :__ nase 
so,...  heute ging es aber auch wieder weiter,,..

Ich habe das Ansaugrohr ausgelegt und dann komplett in Beton gelegt,...
        

Zudem die Folie mit den guten NG Säcken beschwerrt und schon einiges am Rand zurecht geschnitten...

Dann noch auf der Pflanzengraben-Seite,.. ein paar Natursteine eingemörtelt...
 

Fortsetzung folgt ,,..   :crazy 

mfG.MIcha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

so,.. Wetter war wieder schön,.. also auch wieder fleissig gewesen,..

Ich habe den NG Zielsaugkasten nun komplett "massiv umbaut" (hoffentlich geht da niemals ein Zugschieber kaputt )
aber mir war die freistehende Wand etwas zu labil für die späteren widerspänstigen Schläuche.
(und ich möchte lieber eine Teichseite unabhängig leer laufen lassen können)
    

Dann war der Folienanschluss an der Holzterrasse dran,,.. habe da auch die NG Leisten genutzt,.. klappte ganz gut,...
       

Wenn es so weiter geht,.. dürfte ich eigentlich zum Wochenende Wasser zumindest in den Pflanzengraben laufen lassen können..  :beeten :beeten 

Morgen (Mittwoch) kann man ja dem Wetterberícht nach leider einen Tag Pause einlegen,..

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Also so richtig blicken tue ich es nicht mehr Micha    

NaJa, warte ich halt mal ab


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Also so richtig blicken tue ich es nicht mehr Micha



moin Uwe,..   

was meinst du     ?? das mit der Leiste ??

Ich habe bei mir erst die Leiste an (unter) der Terrasse festgeschraubt, dann die Folie dagegen gehalten damit ich wusste (fühlen konnte), wo die 
Löchen hin müssen,.. (dann mit nem Edding markiert und halt gelocht). Leiste nochmal abgeschraubt Folie und Matte dahinter und festschrauben.

Der Ufermatte habe ich als "Schutz" von unten in der Leiste mit drauf geschraubt, damit die(relativ scharfe) Alu-Leiste keine Schäden an der Folie verursacht.
Sehen tut man das ganze bei mir nachher garnicht mehr, da noch ein Brett quer als Abschluss vorgeschraubt wird,..

Für deine Anwendung wäre sicher die andere Methode von "Olli" besser,.. denke ich..

mfG. Micha


----------



## schrope (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hi Micha!

Schönen Teich hast du da!
Einen guten Rat: Lass dich nicht von der Schwierigkeit der Arbeit abbringen den ganzen Teich auszumörteln.
Es sieht meiner Meinung nach super aus wenn man keine Folie mehr sieht!
Aber wo ist denn die Schweirigkeit beim Mörteln an steilen Stellen? 
Die Schlämme lässt sich nach meiner Erfahrung nach leicht einbürsten, die Mörtelschicht dannach ist schon schwieriger. Ich weiß nicht ob es bei der NG Verbundmatte auch so ist, aber bei meinem Vlies ging das schlämmen leichter wenn die zu bearbeitende Fläche fast tropf nass ist, dann wird aus der Schlämme nciht sofort das meiste Wasser aufgesaugt und die Schlämme lässt sich länger bearbeiten.

Aber sonst,....


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Moin Peter,..

ich finde den Anblick einer vermörtelten Fläche auch ganz gut,..

aber eigentlich habe ich unter der Folie genau meine "Wunschkonturen" eingearbeitet, da ich alles vorher schon in Beton hatte.
Wenn ich die Verbundmatte drüber lege, dann bildet Sie stellen entweder neue Falten (mein Teich hat recht geschwungene Formen)
oder genau das Gegenteil, dass Sie kleine Stufen ausgleicht, die ich eigentlich nachher sehen will.

Und, wenn Faktor Zeit nicht wäre,.. die Folie muss sich eigentlich erst einmal setzen,.. 

Ich will wahrscheinlich nur noch da, wo Natursteine (als Haufen) rein kommen mit der Verbundmatte arbeiten,....
das Ufer mit Ufermatte,..

und dann mal komplett Wasser rein,..

ggf. kann ich nächstes Jahr nocheinmal Verbundmatten reinmachen,.. (ist ja kein Fischteich (noch nicht) sondern eher ein Naturteich,..
aber mit den Pflanzen wird das dieses Jahr ja auch nicht mehr viel.

Danke aber für´s Lob,..  hoffe bis zum Wochenende wieder einen Schritt weiter zu kommen,..

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Ich meine eher so das Gesamtbild. Na, warte ich halt bis Wasser drin ist, dann wirds bestimmt durchsichtiger


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine eher so das Gesamtbild.



   jau,.. wird etwas "zerissen" durch meine Einzelbildaufnahmen,.. klar, wenn man nicht genau sieht, von welcher Ecke was aufgenommen wurde...
"Wasserbilder" aber erst Ende der Woche,..

bis dato passt folgendes Bild eigentlich am besten.. 
(Panoramaaufnahme,.. Breite ca. 10m) Terrasse ist im Verhältnis 4m breit und 3m tief,.. und da habe ich aktuell den Folienanschluss gemacht.
Der "Gerümpel" auf der Terrasse ist nur mein "Zwischenlager", und auf den 4 Granitklötzen kommt die Brücke,..
 

Mich freut´s natürlich auch,.. wenn man sich interessiert   

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Ahhhhh, sehr schön, Danke Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> ...  warte ich halt bis Wasser drin ist, dann wirds bestimmt durchsichtiger



soo,.. damit Uwe wieder durchblickt,.. habe ich mir heute auch mal 10m^3 Wasser gegönnt   

nee, spässle´,..  ich wollte eh testen, wie die Folie so liegt und auf welcher Höhe der noch fehlende Uferdamm kommt.

Am Vorabend den Filtergraben (links) voll laufen lassen,..  und dann morgens auf die andere Seite laufen lassen,..
         
fleissig immer mir meiner digitalen Wasseruhr gemessen, und meine neue "Gummihose :smoki " getestet  
      :crazy  
Stand bei 8000 Liter:
 
und in der Zwischenzeit fleissig gewesen,.. die Leiste fertig gestellt (links fertig mit Ufermatter),.. rechts bereits mit Holzleiste abgeschlossen,..
    

so... und jetzt bin ich bei 10.000 Liter angekommen und es hat in Strömen angefangen zu regnen,..
(am Wochenende müssen noch ein paar Verbundmatten vermörtelt werden, im Filtergaben, der ist ja wieder ohne Wasser,..ausser Regen  )

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Frank (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Michael,

war lange nicht mehr hier und muss sagen, das schaut vom allerfeinsten aus.
Geilomat ... tschuldigung  aber gefällt mir echt saugut!
Hut ab.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> soo,.. damit Uwe wieder durchblickt,..



Danke   

Sieht doch gleich viel besser aus


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Sep. 2008)

*Sind doch ein paar m^2 mehr geworden,..*

So,.. gestern und heute (heute hatte ich Urlaub) wieder nicht ganz untättig gewesen    (@frank: danke für die motivierenden Worte,,.   )

Habe mir noch schnell 8 Stück von den 1m NG Alu Leisten gegönnt. Die wird man nachher aber auch nicht mehr sehen.
Und die Folie und Ufermatte seitlich angepasst und fertig abgeschnitten...
Somit ist der Filtergraben (bis auf die Randgestaltung) und noch ohne Pflanzen quasi FERTIG!!.. FREU!!

Heute Morgen noch:       das Farbpulver ist recht intensiv (aber schön Terracottafarben)

dann heute Abend:       (muss noch trocknen und wird dann etwas heller)
( Das ist nur der Filtergraben mit Pumpenschacht,..    als Hinweis für Uwe   )


so,.. und desweiteren habe ich den Ufergraben im Hauptteich angefangen,..
war ne ganz schöne Überwindung, die Folie lag vorher eingentlich schon prima,.
aber was muss, dass muss... :crazy   (noch sehr steil,.. wird zumindest auf 45° angepasst)

mfG. MIcha


----------



## mitch (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

hallo micha,

einfach nur super der teich, ist echt prima geworden  

ich bin schon auf nächstes jahr gespannt wenn alles grün ist (bis aufs wasser  )


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Sieht ja schon mal echt Prima aus und Danke für die Extrabilder für mich 

Aber was machst du denn hier auf dem Bild hinten rechts   Also über dem Filterkasten

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/33519


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Danke   



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was machst du denn hier auf dem Bild hinten rechts   Also über dem Filterkasten
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/33519


Hallo Uwe,.. meinst du wirklich "über" dem Kasten ??

Also, dass im Kasten ist meine Hauptpumpe, die pumpt das Wasser aus dem Filtergraben..
Wenn der Filtergraben mal richtig läuft, braucht man eigentlich keinen zusätzlichen Filter mehr.

Ich habe mir aber einen Oase Screenmatic 18 gekauft,.. der kommt da seitlich neben der Terreasse, dass ganze will ich dann wahrscheinlich
mit einer kleine "Holzhunde-Hütte" verkleiden  
(im Frühjahr, oder wie jetzt im Spätherbst laufen die Pflanzen ja auch Sparflamme,.. wenn ich überhaupt schon welche hätte :__ nase   ) daher der Filter

Die Wand ist auch meine Garage von hinten, dann habe ich es auch nicht sehr weit, was den Elektro-Kram angeht...

Bin da technisch etwas vorbelastet   werde wohl Strömungssensoren, Füllstandssensor und Temperaturüberwachung aufbauen.. mal schaun,..

(PS: vorher hatte ich ja schon neben der Terrasse auch ausgeschachtet, dann aber wier zugekippt , als es noch 3 Teil-Teiche werden sollten  )

mfG. Micha...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Ich meine das hier


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine das hier



achso,..  

es ist so,.. eigentlich wollte ich ja den oberen "Miniteich" (jetzt halt Filtergraben) vom Wasserspiegel höher legen als den Hauptteich und 
beide mit einem Wasserfall unter der Brücke verbinden.

(das war die  Planung vorher),. da das NG Filtergrabenkonzept aber ein Niveau verlangt,.. ist dieser Filtergraben nicht so voll wie die Folie verlegt ist...
(ausser über dem Kasten) da ist ca. der zukünftige Wasserspiegel.

An deiner eingemalten Stelle kommt noch ein Granit-Block (oder 2) quer zur Kannte,.. aber erst, wenn der Schlauch und das Kabel von der Pumpe verlegt sind.

( ich will mir die Optionen offen halten, vielleicht den Filtergraben +20cm doch mal zu "fluten" und dann das Wasser bis Unterkannte Terrasse halten.
(auf der anderen Seite ist die Folie nur extra so hoch gezogen, damit kein Erdreich mit Regen runter gespült wird (wird noch schöner gemacht 
(Uwe sieht auch alles  )
mfG. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

sooooooooooooooo.........  boah, war das Wochen-ende mal wieder anstregend,..

jupie,.. der Filtergraben ist quasi fertig (morgen kommt Wasser rein, ca. 2,5m^3) und wahrscheinlich 
am Donnerstag oder Freitag nach erneutem Wassertausch die Filterpflanzen     
 

Ich habe nun die "schicken" Aluleisten getarnt (keine Angst, die Grüne Ufermatte (links von der Brücke) wird noch weiter zurück geschnitten, wenn
klar ist, wie die Ufergestaltung (Steine ?) erfolgen wird, die jetzigen Steine sind nur zur Beschwerung,..  so bleibt das aber dieses Jahr ersteinmal !).
 

Achso,..      der Damm ist auch fertig und damit die Brücke EEENNNDDDD´lich an ihrem Platz   

sooo,.. und warum, war das Wochenende wieder anstregend ?!!
Weil ich bis heute 20:00 Uhr auch den 6m langen Pflanzengraben am Hauptteich fertig "betoniert" habe,..
mit x-Steinen und ca. 400kg Beton (man-o-man, was da wieder zusammen kam)... klaut mir wahrscheinlich wieder 1000 Liter Wasser   
       (fertig!)
Morgen kann die Folie und das Vlies "angepasst" werden, dann ist aber ersteinmal 3-4 Tage "RUHE :crazy   " bis die ersten Pflanzen da sind,..  

Ich hoffe die Brücke gefällt ( ist 2,5m lang)  
mfG. MIcha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Klasse   Geht doch voran


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

so,.. Wochenende ist rum..   was gibt´s neues ?!

Der Filtergraben (linker kleiner Teich mit Staudamm getrennt) ist fertig und wurde mit Filterpflanzen bestückt und befüllt, alles dicht  
 

Im Hauptteich musste noch etwas Beton trocknen, daher wurde er heute nicht wieder aufgefüllt,..
stattdessen habe ich mal meine Pumpe zusammen mit dem O*se Screenmatic 18 laufen lassen und genau die Wassermenge gemessen,..
Bei 7m Schlauch, schafft die Pumpe noch 35Liter,.. meiner Meinung genau richtig,.
( Die M*ßner Eco4500 schaft normal 80l / bei 0cm-Höhe)
 

In 2 Tagen will ich noch die Folie richten und einen Echt-Stein "mini Wasserfall" mauern,... dann bin ich vielleicht "fasst" fertig     
Die Filterbox kommt später links von der Terrasse,.. (und wird noch "getarnt")

mfG. MIcha


----------



## HaMaKi (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha,

was machen Deine Teichbauarbeiten? 'Lange' nix mehr gehört (oder gesehen).

Die Filtergraben-Pflanzen hattest Du ja noch rechtzeitig setzen können. Hast Du den Hauptteich im Groben auch soweit abschliessen können? Bin ja gaaar nicht neugierig  , aber das sieht bisher alles so schön aus; wäre doch zu schade nix mehr davon zu sehen bekommen. 

Gruß  Marita


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Marita,...    Danke der Nachfrage,..

freut mich, wenn meine Aktivitäten doch auch weiterhin auf Interesse stossen...

Ziel war es eigentlich bis Freitag den Hauptteich zu fluten,...
hat nicht ganz geklappt,.. ich habe Natursteine als kleine Mauer im Teich gebaut, und die mussten mind.3 Tage trocknen,...

Gestern war es dann soweit :freu :freu :freu -> Wassermarsch,.. UND jau, der Hauptteich ist voll,.. ca. 12.000 Liter plus 2.500 vom Filtergraben,..
jetzt muss nur noch der Ufergraben "gefüllt" werden (Erde und Wasser im Randstreifen)..

Gestern hat es aber 24h  nur geregnet,.. meine Kamera ist aber halbwegs wasserdicht und ich bin 8h in der "Anglerhose" zum Faltenrichten im Teich gewatschelt,..

Ich gucke heute abend mal, was aus den Bildern geworden ist,.. habe selbst nicht mehr drauf geguckt,...
Die Ufermatten fehlen noch und ich muss jetzt auch noch schnell einen Überlauf bauen,.. 
wenn da immer von oben soviel Wasser runter kommt    

Bilder folgen also noch ..
mfG. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 45m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Nabend,...

so,.. habe mal geguckt, was das Bildmaterial in den Regenpausen so hergegeben hat,.. also:

Zuerst meinen "halber" Wasserfall, die Steine die man jetzt sieht, sind nachher alle unter Wasser,.. obendrauf kommt das gleiche nochmal
aber mit kleinem Wasserfall-Wasserspiel.. ( den weiteren "Aufbau" mache ich nun aber erst nächstes Jahr).
Habe das ganze im Wasser zur Gewichtsverteilung als eine Art Treppe (da ca. 500kg Steine) aufgebaut), befindet sich im Hauptteich neben Sichtzaun.
      50% fertig:     

Wie gesagt, Wasser ist danach nun bis auf ca. Ein bis 2000 Liter drinnen, die Randgestaltung fehlt noch völlig, und die Ufermaten auf den -50cm Stufen auch.
(werde ich probieren, im gefülltem Teich zu verlegen und mit Sand zu beschweren  )
hier der Hauptteich halb voll:   und hier zu 90% voll:  
Bild von der Seite (die Säcke muss man sich wechdenken,..   )  
Das ganze ist nun ca. 10-11m lang und an der breitesten Stelle 6-7m breit. Wassertiefe max.1,40..
Es sind nun doch etwas mehr als 25m^2 geworden     (hat ja auch etwas länger gedauert),

Was nun noch fehlt:
a.) 2m Randstreifen muss noch ca.5cm höher gelegt werden, damit
b.) der Maximale Wasserfüllstand überall erreicht wird, und 
c.) ein Überlauf im Teich und ein zweiter in der Uferzone eingebaut wird, damit
d.) die Pflanzen im Ufergraben gesetzt werden können,und
e.) die Folie am Rand abgeschnitten und mit Kapilarsperre gesichert und verdeckt wird damit 
f.) die Wassertechnik wie Pumpe und Skimmer und Beleuchtung,.. und und und funktioniert.

Solange wir noch keine Dauer 5grad´C haben wird weiter gebastelt,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

hallo micha,

dein teich haut mich glatt aus den latschen, echt super geworden   

da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden  

wenn ich da an den anfang im juli denke ==> "gut ding braucht weil" es hat sich gelohnt

ich wünsch dir noch gutes wetter zum weiterbauen, dann ist der roh-teich ja noch 2008 fertig. 
den winter über würde ich mir gedanken über die bepflanzug machen, dieses jahr ist es schon zu spät um noch zu pflanzen.

weiter so


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Moin mitch  
Danke für´s Lob,.. wir haben doch alle tolle "Wasserinseln" und jeder steckt doch sein Herzblut rein,..  

Was die Pflanzen angeht (z.B. Seerosen) hast du recht,..
Wenn du das Bild (Makroaufnahme) mit der Steinterrasse rechts anguckst,..  da stehen zwei blaue Baby-Muschel-Hälften,..
eine sind alte Pflanzen aus meinem Miniteich,.. die andere Schale ist voll mit Einzelbestellungen von NG für den Ufergraben und auf dem Damm,..
die müssen in den nächsten 14Tagen in´s "Braune",..  

mfG... Micha


----------



## HaMaKi (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hey Micha - Danke  dass Du uns weiter an Deinem Teichbau teilhaben lässt. Das sieht so     aus!

Denke, der Wettergott meint's die nächsten Tage gut mit Dir (soll milder bleiben). Drücke die Daumen, dass Du die Pflänzchen noch rechtzeitig an den richtigen Platz bekommst. Bin (noch  ) kein Teichpflanzenprofi. Vielleicht ist es auch möglich, Deine Übergangslösung (blaue Muschel) irgendwo geschützt zu überwintern (Garage, Keller) und den Rest dann im Frühjahr zu pflanzen?

Gruss Marita


----------



## michag (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha, war auch mal neugirig.Donnerwetter da haste aber reingehauen  sieh sehr schön aus...wenn alles fertig ist haste einen schönen Ort nach Feierabend


----------



## Annett (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha.

Lass über den Winter nur zur Sicherheit lieber 5cm Folie zuviel dran.
Abschneiden kann man immer noch - dranschneiden dagegen nicht. 

Ich hab auch soviel dran gelassen. Das kommt dann im Frühjahr ab. Sicher ist sicher.

Ansonsten:  Du hast echt was richtig tolles geleistet!

P.S.: Wird das Holz oberhalb der Ufermatte nicht ständig feucht von unten?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wird das Holz oberhalb der Ufermatte nicht ständig feucht von unten?



Hallo Annett,.. mal schaun, wie weit ich noch dieses Jahr komme  

zum Holz:  wenn du die Stelle am Filtergraben meinst (längs zur Terrasse).
Die Terrasse selbst ist "schwebend" mit einer Unterkonstruktion flächig mit Kies unterlegt. Die Terrasse liegt da selbst nicht auf.

Die Seitenleiste berührt vielleicht mal nen paar cm die Ufermatte, da passiert aber nix, ist halt Bankirai (soll ja auch 20Jahre halten)

Ich habe ein paar Seiten vorher auf nem Photo gezeigt,  wie ich die Folie und die Ufermatte mit einer Aluleiste (hinter) der jetzigen Holzleiste geschraubt habe. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/33247&d=1221161594

Der Filt
ergraben ist (bis dass noch die Pflanzen wachsen müssen, und Pumpenschlusstechnik) fertig,..

Alles weitere spielt sich im Hauptteich ab,..

mfG. Micha ( das Jahr ist ja noch lang    aber meine Frau zickt auch schon rum,,, "der Kerl hat nur den Teich im Kopf"   )


----------



## HaMaKi (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> mfG. Micha ( das Jahr ist ja noch lang    aber meine Frau zickt auch schon rum,,, "der Kerl hat nur den Teich im Kopf"   )



Puh, da bin ich aber froh, dass wir unseren Teich zu Zweit geplant + gebaut haben; keiner konnte zicken denn Deine Frau hat Recht: man hat wirklich NUR noch den Teich im Kopf   Frag' mal unsere Freunde  

Egal, wenn die Hauptarbeiten erst einmal fertig sind, könnt ihr das Ergebnis so richtig toll geniessen!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Danke allen, für den netten und motivierenden Zuspruch   

Wie gesagt, nach den "harten Wochen" braucht man das auch  

Ich habe schon mit meiner Frau die Sache geplant (oder halt abgesprochen   ( sie wollte das Teil ja von Anfang an auch 
Aber man hat vielleicht nicht ganz geahnt,.. was das doch für Arbeit macht (ohne Bagger) und Zeit)
Und ich jeden Abend sagen musste,.. "ich muss noch raus es regnet gerade nicht"...   oder "ich muss raus es ist noch hell draussen :crazy   "
( -> und dann natürlich wenn im Haus, dann ab ins Internet und Forum gucken :crazy   )

Wie gesagt,.. fertig bin ich auch noch nicht,..
unten muss der Uferbereich noch gemacht werden und die Ufermatten eingebracht werden.
Bild mal von unten (garnicht so einfach, da dort die Gartenhütte steht)
  (bin mal etwas auf das Dach geklettert)

Und was die Frage von Annett angeht,..    Wasser habe ich eh "extra" unter der Terrasse,.. die schwebt ca, 0,8m drüber
 
mfG. Micha  ( das Zeug auf der Terrasse íst nur "zwischengelagert),.. bin jetzt auch mal 2 Tage still,.. und beruflich unterwegs,..


----------



## Annett (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Moin Micha,

na wenn das 





> Und ich jeden Abend sagen musste,.. "ich muss noch raus es regnet gerade nicht"... oder "ich muss raus es ist noch hell draussen   "
> ( -> und dann natürlich wenn im Haus, dann ab ins Internet und Forum gucken ) :crazy


mal nicht noch einer 100%igen Infektion mit dem Teichvirus klingt.  


Ich wünsche Euch beiden jedenfalls viel Spaß mit dem "Endprodukt".


----------



## hasn3 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo und einen schönen Gruß von einem Neuling, 

herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich habe auch gerade das Loch mit dem "Handbagger" ausgegraben, also der Schaufel. Mein Mitgefühl ist mit jedem, der das tut, aber wie gesagt, zurück zur Natur, aber bitte mit dem eigenen Auto..... 

Schaut doch mal in mein Archiv, gruß von Hasn3 (besserer Name fiel mir nicht ein)


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo,.. gibt nicht soviel neues,..
@Hasn,.. jaja,.. aber die Zeit vergeht recht schnell,.. kann mich an das erste Buddeln schon garnicht mehr erinnern,.. 
dafür habe ich aber davon 100te Photos   

Habe nen Skimmer eingebaut,.. da so langsam der Herbst mit den Blättern kommt, Teich ist schon grün.
 
Habe die Pflanzen nun doch alle eingepflanzt, Bild links sind nur die Uferpflanzen ( weitere Bestellung erst nächstes Jahr).
    
Dann provisorisch meine Neuanschaffung Oase Leuchten getestet. (man beachte das "Tierchen" im Filtergraben  
 

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann provisorisch meine Neuanschaffung Oase Leuchten getestet. (man beachte das "Tierchen" im Filtergraben
> Anhang anzeigen 34852


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Neuanschaffung, aber mal eine Frage:

Täuscht das, oder sind die wirklich so hell wie auf den Bildern?  
Nicht das Dich die Leuchten später blenden, denn das sollte nicht sein.
Man will ja noch was von dem Garten sehen und nicht durch die Lampen so geblendet werden das man nichts mehr vom eigenen Garten sieht.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Marc,.. 

das täuscht,.. je Lampe sind 5Watt eingebaut,.. (weniger geht eigentlich garnicht,.. ausser vielleicht 1Watt LED)

Damit ich überhaupt ein Bild machen konnte, musste die Digicam mit 4Sekunden Belichtungszeit ein Bild aufnehmen. (da stockdunkel)

Die Dinger glühen also nicht wirklich so doll, sondern haben eigentlich eine schöne Lava-Leuchtstein-Struktur.
(die natürlichere Wirkung kann man eher auf dem Bild im Wasser in der Reflektion erkennen, der Busch
oberhalb der linken Leuchte, wird durch einen anderen Strahler angestrahlt.)

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> das täuscht,.. je Lampe sind 5Watt eingebaut,.. (weniger geht eigentlich garnicht,.. ausser vielleicht 1Watt LED)
> Die Dinger glühen also nicht wirklich so doll, sondern haben eigentlich eine schöne Lava-Leuchtstein-Struktur.


Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.
Dieses Phänomen kenne ich nur zu gut, wenn man etwas auf Bildern festhalten will, und auf den Fotos wirkt das dann alles ganz anders als live.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Micha, 
auch wenn Du denkst es entgeht uns in der Dunkelheit des letzten Bildes. Findest Du es nicht etwas verantwortungslos ein Flußpferd im Teich zu halten !? 
Das ist alles andere als artgerecht . Ich schlage ganz schnell eine Umsiedlung in einen geigneten Fluß vor ! Allerdings darfst Du es auch nicht einfach so auswildern. Am besten Du suchst Dir jemanden mit einem Fluß im Garten, der das Tier aufnimmt.  

Gruß  
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Mit nem guten Filter geht das Wolf, kein Problem   Dann 3x Gassi gehen und alles ist OK 

@Micha Sieht sehr schön aus  Ich glaub ich besuch dich mal, will mir ja auch mal deinen Podi anschauen


----------



## michag (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

morjen Micha, das sieht ja alles geil aus....die Lampen aus dem Baumarkt ???die sehen so wie Steine aus ? Das Pferd im Teich find ich auch toll.Also mach mal weiter....am Rand könntest Du gut Eska-Drain nehmen auch zum verfugen der Natursteinplatten.schau mal ist nur ein Beispiel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

@Uwe & Wolf   
Ich hoffe ja, dass ich mit den kommenden Seerosen genügend Nielpferd-Futter zur Verfügung habe 
psst,.. es gibt aber strengstens "Import-Verbot" für diese "Pferde".  
@ Uwe,.. unser Mini-Podi klettert gern über die Brücke, sach bescheid wenne im "Ruhrpott bist ;-) "

Das "Pferd" ist auch "tagaktiv" hier nocheinmal zwischen den beiden Lampenversionen im Filtergraben. (hinten ist der Strahler) und vorne der große Leuchtstein (bei Tag,ohne Strom)
 

Bei Tag auf die Brücke geguckt, da liegen (provisorisch) die beiden Leuchtsteine:
 
und von unten auf den Hauptteich (das Wasser wird langsam nach den ersten normalen Algen klarer):
 

@Micha Michag: nee   ist nix vom Baumarkt  
Habe zwar erst die billígen Hallogen-Steine (Nr.3) gekauft,.
dann aber zwei unterschiedliche Oase-Leuchtsteine (Nr.1 dieser ist der Kleine)
und dabei als Bonus günstig den künstlichen Strahler im Stein bekommen (Nr.2) wahrscheinlich auch Oase für 20 Euro  
(Nr. 4 ist ein echter normaler Kalkstein und der Große ist hier nicht abgebildet).

Steine:      Der Große sieht bei Tag so aus:   (ohne Strom)

Das ganze ist noch nicht fertig verkabelt (aber vielleicht morgen  )
und wird dann später noch schöner dekoriert zusammen gewürfelt.
@Michag die Steinplatten sind unten nur übergangsweise auf die Folienkannte gelegt,.. die Höhe wird noch angepasst
und sind bisher alles Steine die wir noch im Garten "rumfliegen" hatten,.. wird noch "angemörtelt" 

mfG. MIcha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

na das sieht ja schon super aus  

hast du echt toll gemacht  

.. die großen Steinlampen kann man auch im Winter draußen lassen ?

Ich hab die günstigen (Nr.3) die haben einen ja ein Netzteil welches ich nicht draußen lassen möchte. Hast du die wirklich festgemörtelt ?

Baust du denn noch ein paar Lampen auf dein Liegeplatzbrett ?

Hast du mal eine Liste erstellt wieviel du bereits so insgesamt ausgegeben hast ?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

So,... Heute war "Elektro-Tag",..

Habe die Beleuchtung etwas "automatisiert" (siehe Nachbarbeitrag,.. ELV Elektroverteilung).

War doch etwas komplizierter weil doch nicht soviel Platz unter den Brückenträgern war, damit man nachher nichts mehr sieht.

    fertig:  

soweit fertig, der 4te Kanal der Umschaltbox ist jetzt noch Reserve für LED-Wasserfall (oder auch Pumpe).

@Ralf: 





> .. die großen Steinlampen kann man auch im Winter draußen lassen ?


-> wahrscheinlich schon, die ist ja von innen komplett hohl,.. (Glasfasermaterial), nicht wie die biligen 3er Leuchtsteine, die jetzt schon feucht sind.


> Ich hab die günstigen (Nr.3) die haben einen ja ein Netzteil welches ich nicht draußen lassen möchte. Hast du die wirklich festgemörtelt ?


Das Netzteil (ist bei mir ein vergossenes elektronisches, bleibt nun auf jedenfall draussen, da habe ich jetzt die beiden Oase Leuchtsteine und
noch eine der 3 billigen angeschlossen,.. da ich keine Steckertrafos haben wollte. 

=> du hast mich mit dem einmörteln falsch verstanden,.. Michaq meinte sicher die Platten (Steine) unten auf der Folie, die werden mal später gemörtelt.



> Baust du denn noch ein paar Lampen auf dein Liegeplatzbrett ?
> Hast du mal eine Liste erstellt wieviel du bereits so insgesamt ausgegeben hast ?



Mal gucken, wie es nachher komplett mit Wasserfall wirkt,.. will ja auch keine "Disco",.. aber da gibt es ja ganz nette LED-Einbauleuchten.
Kosten   =>   :crazy  naja,.. am Anfang achten man noch etwas mehr drauf,..
(drei größere Rechnungen habe ich ja sortiert: für die Holzterrasse, für Naturagart, für Oase Filter und Lampen)...
ich "rechne mir das aber immer schön :__ nase ",.. habe ja mind. 50% gesparrt, weil ich es selber gebaut habe.

mfG. Micha


----------



## hasn3 (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha,

respekt  mehr geht wirklich nicht. 

was denkst Du nach Deiner Erfahrung, Erde (Lehm) - Vlies - Folie - Sand Lehm Gemisch, reicht das in der Reihenfolge auch????  

Ich bin mal durch den gesamten Thread gegangen und hab den Aufwand gesehen, den Du bautechnisch getrieben hast und frage mich, ob ich es mir nicht ein wenig einfach mach.....

Bei mir ist der Böschungswinkel nahezu 90°, da ich fast reinen Lehmboden ab ca. 30 cm habe, damit ich übergangslos bepflanzen kann und keine Folie sichtbar wird. du hast teilweise ähnliche Winkel, hast Du Probleme mit Faltenbildung bekommen?

Beim Vlies schreibst Du, daß du es verschweißt hast, ich hatte gedacht, man legt das Vlies nur ein und versucht es eingermaßen zu glätten. Läßst sich die Bahn mit dem Industriefön schweißen?

Ich hab mir das noch beim Buddeln einfacher vorgestellt und gedacht, mit dem Ende der Buddelei würde alles einfacher - denkste.....  

Grüßle Hans-Carsten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Hans-Carsten,..

danke für das Lob,..  wenn ich mir die alten Bilder der letzten 2-3 Monate anschaue, weiss ich auch wieder was
meine langsam müden Knochen da getrieben haben.
(o.k. ich bin stellenweise etwas sehr pingelig und bestimmt übertrieben ran gegangen).

Ursache waren bei mir sehr scharfe Steine und Nachbars Bambuswurzeln die 5m untergraben waren.

Also: was ich auf jedenfall wieder machen würde, das 900 Vlies von NG kaufen (das ist echt super), dass 330er würde ich mir sparen.

Das Verschweissen klappt mir jedem billligem Heissluftfön super.
Da ich stellenweise eine recht 3D-dimensionale Kontur hatte und nachdem die Folie über dem Vlies drinnen war, auch noch einige Tage drauf 
rumgelaufen bin. konnte so UNTER der Folie nix mehr verrutschen. (wer sofort Wasser einfüllt wenn die Folie  liegt, braucht sicher
das Vlies nicht verschweissen)

Ich habe an 2-3 Stellen IM Teich auch noch sogenannte Verbundmatte vermörtelt. 
(immer aus Angst, dass sich spitze Steine irgendwo lösen und auf dem Bodengrund drücken,.. aber man latscht nachher ja garnicht
grossartig im Teich rum)
Das würde ich mir heute (ausser wo 500kg Steine auf der Folie liegen) wahrscheinlich sparen.

Ich würde auch auf jedenfall die grüne Folie wieder nehmen, sieht im Wasser super aus (klar wird auch noch zualgen, aber auch wo mal eine Ecke rausguckt).
Generell habe ich aber am Uferrand die NG Ufermatte eingesetzt und die finde ich auch super.
Zur Nachbarsgrenze habe ich 90grad (ca. 50cm) Wände, da habe ich die NG Taschenmatten eingebaut und gehe davon aus, dass wenn die 
bepflanzt sind oder die __ Kröten und __ Frösche sich über die Hohlräume in den Taschen freuen, dass auch die richtige Entscheidung war.

Mit Falterbildung ausser an einer Stelle wo der Uferdamm anfängt habe ich keine Probleme..
(wie gesagt, eine Falte in Richtung einer Teichstufe, füllt sich seitlich mit Sand und wird dadurch unsichtbar und verhindert ein Abrutschen)

Also, ich bin KEIN Teichexperte und kann nur für meine persönliche Erfahrungen sprechen.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle etwas mehr Geld in das Vlies stecken (900er).
Desweiteren von 0-1,00m Tiefe eher im flachem Winkel (max 30grad) zwischen den Stufen arbeiten.
Möglichst 40cm oder mehr breite Stufen wo sich Substrat selbst hält oder durch Steinstreifen unterstützt.
An Stellen wo eine Terrasse oder eine Mauer ist, auch mal senkrecht Tiefe gewinnen aber eher vermeiden, und ab 1,00m eher mit steilerem Winkel auf
das Niveau der tiefsten Stelle kommen.

Als Hilfe gibt es hier im Forum noch gute Tippps zusammen gefasst.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

Ich persönlich habe ja nach dem NG Prinzip gebaut,.. bestell dir mal kostenlos deren Katalog (da sind schon tolle Tipps drinnen und das Material
sehrgut erklärt), man kann natürlich auch anders bauen, aber ich finde das
Prinzip mit dem abgetrennten Uferbereich von Vorteil.

mir selbst hat die Baubeschreibung von Heiko
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18319

und von Axel (ein großes Lob an Beide an dieser Stelle )
http://picasaweb.google.de/Redlisch/Teich_2007_bis#

Weitergeholfen.

Good luck,.. das wird schon,. 
mfG. Micha


----------



## hasn3 (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha, 

Sei mal nicht so Bescheiden, wenn Dein Teich nicht professionell ist, dann weiß ichs auch nicht. Vielen Dank auch für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht.

Ich habe gestern die Folie und das Vlies bekommen, weder 900, noch 300, sondern 500. Die Qualität ist mir von einem Händler empfohlen worden. Grün sieht echt schön aus, aber leider nicht als EPDM erhältlich, daher muß ich mit einer schwarzen Folie leben - leider. 

Ich hatte EPDM gewählt, nachdem ich sowohl PVC, als auch EPDM in der Hand hatte die mir von der Verarbeitung her besser vorkam. Aber das ist scheinbar eine  Bauchsache, wie ich im Forum gelesen habe.

Was gestern eine irre Asterei, die Folie und das Vlies aus dem Auto und in den Garten zu asten. Eine große Bahn von 132 m² und das alleine. Ich mußte die Teile leider vom Logistikzentrm abholen. Gegen die Folie war das Vlies richtig leicht zu handeln. 160 Kg machen lange Arme  

Steine hab ich kaum große, oder diejenigen, die in der Erde waren, sind jetzt entsorgt. Ich werde wohl auf die Kraft des Vliesses vertrauen und keinen Beton einsetzten. Mit dem Böschungswinkel werde ich noch mal schauen, kommt darauf an, ob ich genügend Reserven in der Folie habe. bisher hab ich nach meiner Berechung an der breitesten und längsten Stelle des Teiches auf jeder Seite etwa 70 cm überstehen - ich hoffe, ich kann noch ein wenig tricksen.

Ich werd auf der Galerie den Fortschritt auf jeden Fall dokumentieren, jetzt muß ich erst mal Sand beschaffen, sonst gehts nicht weiter.

Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo HULK!!

132m^2 alleine ?? wir haben 120m^2 zu viert getragen...

das Vlies kam in 8 "Päkchen" mit GLS (Danke GLS Mann :- )

Bei deinem Boden wird 500er sicher auch reichen, Beton drunter habe ich nur wegen den Steinen / Abrutschen bei Regen / und ggf. Absacken gemacht.
Ist sicher aber kein Normalzustand,.. passt schon wie du das machst,..
(das 900er Vlies ist Schneeweiss und das Verschweissen, heisst zwar verschweissen, aber es wird nur kurz angeschmolzen und dann quasi punktuell verklebt, ist nicht so ein Recyling-Material (NICHT Grau-stoffartig)).

EPDM ist ne Tolle Sache,.. pass nur auf, dass du saubere Schnitte machst,.. und kein Riss am Rand reinziehst.
Bei den Temp. ist EPDM wahrscheinlich auch nocheinmal von Vorteil. (und Uwe hat letztens noch vom "geschmeidigen" EPDM Verlegen berichtet).

Ich werde deinen Baustellen-Bericht nebenan auch gerne weiter Beobachten  
mfG. Micha


----------



## hasn3 (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo HULK!!
> 
> 132m^2 alleine ?? wir haben 120m^2 zu viert getragen...
> 
> ...



Hi Micha, 

ja, war ne nette Asterei, auf dem Lieferschein stand 155 Kg für die Folie und 66 Kg für das Vlies. Mein Rücken ist jetzt auch fertig für die Nacht...... . Bis auf ein Klavier war das auch das übelste, was ich je bewegen mußte, wobei wir bei dem Klavier auch zu viert waren.....

Mist, wenn man das Auto braucht und sonst niemand da ist. Es kann jetzt wohl nicht mehr schlimmer kommen!!!!

Das mit der Rißempfindlichkeit hab ich auch schon gehört, werd mich bemühen, vielen Dank trotzdem nochmal für den wichtigen Hinweis. 

Ich wollte zuerst mal die Folie in den Tiefwasserbereich einziehen, etwa bis 5 cm über den zweiten Bereich, dann warten, bis sich alles gesetzt hat, so etwa eine Woche und dann den Rest einziehen und verarbeiten, was meinst Du dazu? Macht das Sinn, oder mach ich mir da unnötig einen Kopf? 

Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

so,.. langsam kommt der Herbst/Winter,.. und es werden von mir nur noch Kleinigkeiten gemacht. 
Die aktuelle Wassertemperatur bei -60cm Tiefe liegt bei 5,5grad.

Derzeit läuft auch noch die Pumpe und der Oase Filter Screenmatic 18.

=> um den ging es auch heute,.. (da dieser optisch "verschwinden" sollte und auch noch später von mir isoliert wird, da ich ihn lieber draussen stehen lasse  werde)
     
habe mir hierzu eine "HUNDE-Hütte XL" gekauft,..    
passt eigentlich ganz gut,.. (zudem wir ja auch entsprechendes Tier besitzen).
      
Also, heute einen 120x80cm Stellplatz mit Steinplatten gelegt und die Holzhütte aufgebaut und seitlich Löscher für
den __ Wasserschlauch und Abfluss gesägt,.  ( PS: die Schläuche werden nächstes Jahr noch schöner versteckt und verlegt.)

Natürlich war es heute den ganzen Tag aber weiter am regnen:?  
mfG. MIcha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

na das sieht ja toll aus   das häuslein würd ich noch dunkler mit irgendeiner lasur machen so das es zu deiner holzterassse optisch hamoniert ?

das dach kannst du auch einfach und schnell abnehmen wenn du mal reinigen willst ?


sag mal - ist das ein gartenzwerg der da rechts in deinem teich schwimmt ?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> das dach kannst du auch einfach und schnell abnehmen wenn du mal reinigen willst ?



 Hallo,..

Jau,. das Dach sind quasi zwei Platten, die mit einem Schanier zusammengehalten werden.
(ich werde das noch umbauen, dass eine Seite draufbleibt und ich die zweite Seite wie eine "Auto" Motorhaube einfach hochklappen kann.
"in die Holzhütte" kann ich prima auch noch einen Elektroverteiler verstecken  

Farbe: ja stimmt,.. die Terrasse war nur auch schon nass (und sch**ss Wetter),.. daher wirkt alles sehr dunkel und düster,..
muss die Hütte nochmal anpinseln (die ist nun aber auch schon nass    )

=> Ich  liebe Gartenzwerge (in Massen   ) => der gleiche schwimmt schon (etwas durch UV gealtert) in meinem altem Teich,
habe mir diesen als "Altbestand" aber neu,.. für die neue Schwimmfläche gekauft,.. ( mehr Spiezeug kommt aber nicht mehr rein    )

mfg. Micha


----------



## alexander1 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## RainerSchm (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha,

kann mich nur anschliessen. Sieht echt idyllisch aus.  

Wenn die Sonne mal endlich wieder scheint, wird das eine schön ruhige Rückzugszone für Euch werden. 

Klasse, die Schufterei hat sich gelohnt. 

Viel Spaß damit

Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Mensch Micha,
ist schon ne echte Schweinerei eurem Podi das zuhause wegzunehmen  

Habs dem Tierschutz gemeldet  


  


Ich schreib nicht mehr das es Prima aussieht  Weißt du ja eh schon


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

@all3, danke für´s Lob   ich "bemühe mich auch redlich weiter  "
@Uwe,.. dann kommt im Sommer ein Flachdach auf die Hütte, und dann hat der Podi einen echten "Wachposten",.. es ist
ja bekannt, dass die Podis gerne etwas erhöht "tronen"  

würde mich auch über Anmerkungen und Fragen / Verbesserungstipps freuen,.. nobody is perfect..

Habe "aus Langeweile" mal meinen Edelstahl-Wasserfall provisorisch an den Filterauslauf angeschlossen .. (ohne viel Druck mit ca. 30l/min,.. fliesst es schon ganz nett).
          Der "Zwerg" hat auch zugeschaut   

Da aber weniger durch den Wasserfall abfliesst, als aus dem Filter rauskommt .. läuft der Filter mit der Zeit voll (sprich über),
muss daher zukünftig noch einen Bypass einbauen,..  die Pumpe im 2-Punktreglerbetrieb ist bestimmt auch nicht besser.
mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Der Wasserfall sieht aber echt klasse aus


----------



## Icke (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Welche Matte hast du denn für den "Innenausbau" benutzt ? Ich meine diese Grüne...


----------



## Icke (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Schade, ich kann meinen alten Beitrag nicht mehr editieren...
Worauf hast du denn bei #79 die Steine am Ufer gesetzt ? Hast du da einfach nur Sand auf die Ufermatten gestreut ?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				Icke schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf hast du denn bei #79 die Steine am Ufer gesetzt ? Hast du da einfach nur Sand auf die Ufermatten gestreut ?



Moin Icke,..
meinst du dieses Bild ??  

Da habe ich eigentlich "aus der Not" den Erdhübel" künstlich eingepackt.
Das Braune was man über dem Wasser sieht, ist farbiger Mörtel auf der sogenannten Verbundmatte.
Die geht auch bis ganz oben, damit kein Regenwasser Erde in den Filtergraben spült.
Oben habe ich als "hoffentlich" später natürlich wirkenderer Abschluss die NG Ufermatte gelegt (am Kanntstein oben mit einer Aluleiste festgeschraub).

Wie du richtig erkannt hat, einfach mit Sand bestreut. (die jetzt noch stark sichtbare "Schnittkannte" wird noch angepasst.)

Ist aber eher noch "provisorisch", ich werde da noch etwas mehr abschneiden, und diese Kalkbrocken bleiben auch nicht alle so liegen,..
Mit dem Sand hoffe ich, dass sich da mit der Zeit auch __ Moos bildet, allerdings hat die obere Ufermatte keine direkte Verbindung zum Wasser sodass diese NICHT durch Kappilareffekt befeuchtet wird.

An der Terrassenseite, ist die Ufermatte (grün) auch angeschraubt, hier geht Sie aber bis ins Wasser und wird später Moos bis zum Holz befeuchten. ( An der Holzterrasse ist auch eine Kappilarsperre)

mfg. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

@icke,..
ich habe nocheinmal in meinen alten Bildern geblättert:

hier siehst du die Teichecke (Bild vom letzten Beitrag) nocheinmal im alten Zustand:

erst die sogenannte Verbundmatte nur auf der Folie aufgeklebt:
  . ................      dann auch noch (braun)vermörtelt:   

danach kam oben noch 0,5m die grüne Ufermatte (mit Sand), sodass das aktuelle Bild entsteht (vom Beitrag vorher) und man
auch die Aluleisten am Rand nicht mehr sehen kann.

ich hoffe es hilft dir ein wenig    mfG. Micha


----------



## Icke (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Super, danke für deine Hilfe.
Ich dachte erst, dass du nur eine "Mattensorte", also einfach nur Verbundmatte, benutzt hast.
Wahrscheinlich, beide Matten von Naturagart, oder ?
Hast du die Matte mit Folienkleber angeklebt ?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



			
				Icke schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die Matte mit Folienkleber angeklebt ?



ähm.. hatte ich ja oben zum linken Bild gesagt   
Auf der Folie wurde die "Verbundmatte" geklebt (diese besteht aus einer 0,3mm PVC Folie welche Fasern oben draufgewebt hat)
diese wird dann eingemörtelt (muss auch, sonst lösen sich die Fasern)..

So hatte ich den Boden (braun) und die linke Seite (braun) gemacht,..

Rechts ist die grüne "Ufermatte" diese habe ich mit den Leisten geklemmt (oben) und kann man untereinander verschweissen (= heisst, zusammen schmelzen)...
Kleben geht hierbei eher nicht (so einfach).

IM Teich wird diese immer mit Sand beschwert, da Sie sonst eh "aufschwimmen" würde.
Wie gesagt, bestell KOSTENLOS den NG Katalog..  da ist es gut abgebildet.

FÜR deine Anwendung würde aber vielleicht eine billigere Variante reichen...
einfach ein günstiges Vlies mit Mörtel schmieren, haben auch  gemacht:
 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18649/page-4/?q=vlies
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/70
mfG. Schnicks


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Nov. 2008)

*Teich (Bau)Saison 2008 beendet*

So,..   die Teich(Bau) Saison 2008 ist hiermit für mich beendet,..
(aktuell haben wir draussen 3°C, Wassertermperatur noch 7,1°C)

Ich habe von meinem altem kleinem Miniteich (links vorne) den Bambus abgeschnitten, sodass die Fische auch mal wieder Tageslicht...
     ____        __ 
zu Gesicht bekommen,.. (die werden auf jedenfall dieses Jahr noch im kleinem Teich überwintern, da kann ich auch gut ein Netz drauf lassen

Der Nachbarbaum hat 80% von seinem Laub bereits abgeschmissen.  

Derzeit lasse ich die Pumpe noch mit 30-35Liter/min "im Standby" in der "Hundehütte" laufen,..
   :muede
Wünsche allen eine kreative Winterzeit für einen guten Teich-Start 2009   

  Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Alle Gute für die Überwinterung  - ich freu mich schon darauf neue Bilder im Frühjahr von Dir und deinem Projekt zu sehen 

:cu


----------



## RainerSchm (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha,

das sieht doch toll aus. Schöne Bilder. 

Bei dem hohen Laubeintrag von Nachbars Bäumen, könnest Du im nächsten Jahr vielleicht ein Netz darüber spannen. Hast Du das Laub abgekäschert? 

In meinen Teichen hatte ich so gut wie kein Laub. Im eigenen Garten ist sowieso so gut wie kein Bäumchen übrig geblieben und auch von den Nachbarn wurde nicht viel reingeweht - im Fischteich sogar nur drei ganze Blätter. Günstige Windrichtung wohl gehabt, dieses Jahr. 

Wünsche Dir auch erholsame Winterruhe und freue mich auf Deine Kommentare nächstes Jahr. 

winterliche Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo R & R

Grüße zurück,..  und weiterhin auf nette "Zusammenarbeit" bei Teich & Garten.

@Rainer: jau,.. ich habe alles von Hand abgekäschert,..

ist eigentlich garnicht so schlimm,.. da der Teich ja unten einen Dammaufbau hat , dadurch wird schon viel abgehalten.
(das mittlere Bild ist übrigens später nach dem "Laub"bild aufgenommen).

Ich habe auch die Fähigkeiten von einem Skimmer bei Laub (zumindest wenn er ein Siebeinsatz hat) total
überbewertert. Der ist in kürzester Zeit mit 10-15 Blatt voll und dicht.

Klar, ohne Sieb geht viel durch landet dann bei mir aber im Filtergraben...
und da käscher ich lieber direkt im Hauptteich.   

Mit dem Netz ist so ne Sache, mal schaun wie nächstes Jahr die Pflanzen am Rand gasgegeben haben.

Bei uns schneid es gerade,.. 1°C um 15:30.
Werde dann in der kalten Winterzeit noch so einiges im Forum querlesen..
mfG. MIcha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Nov. 2008)

*Winterinfo*

Der Winter ist da!
gestern Abend hat es angefangen zu schneien,..  
und für NRW eigentlich ganz o.k.
Der Schnee ist auch soweit liegen geblieben...

Die Wassertemperatur beträgt 3,9°C.
Ich lasse derzeit die Pumpe im Pumpenhaus  weiter laufen
        
Noch schwimmt der Gartenzwerg 0 im Teich,..
werde noch ein paar Bilder liefern, wenn der Teich zugefrohren ist.  2

guten Ruuuutsch,... mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

hallo micha,

bei dir liegt ja viel mehr schnee als bei mir    

schau'n mer mal wie unser teiche nächstes frühjahr aussehen

deiner ist auf jedenfall suppi geworden


----------



## Lizard (16. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

gratuliere! ich wünschte bei uns wäre es auch schon so weit!


----------



## Patric (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

kurze Anmerkung: 

Dein Teich eignet sich hervorragend um Sumpfschildkröten darin ganzjährig zu halten.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Patric: 





> Dein Teich eignet sich hervorragend um Sumpfschildkröten darin ganzjährig zu halten.



Hallo Patric 

Wie lange können die denn die "Luft anhalten" ??

Mein Teich sieht aktuell seit Tagen so aus:
     
(Temperatur: -1,4 auf den ersten 10cm Wassertiefe, und 4 grad bei ca. -60cm)

mfG. Micha


----------



## pixelpupser (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallöle,
bin erst ganz kurz hier und tooootal begeistert!
Dieser Teich und alles drumrum sind euch super gut gelungen. ein richtiges relax-plätzchen habt ihr da! Toll!!!
Gruß aus Saarbrücken
pixelpupser


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 35m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.2*

Hallo Pixelpupser, danke für´s Kompliment 

.. so,..  langsam ist auch bei uns der Frühling angekommen, morgen´s ist es zwar immer noch um 0grad kalt
,.. aber die Luft ist in der Sonne >15grad und Wasser zwischen 7 und 8 Grad +

Heute habe ich auch die ersten __ Molche und __ Frösche im neuem Teich entdeckt,.. bisher sind Sie lieber in den "gemütlichen" Alten
kleinen Teich gewandert, der auch noch viel mehr Pflanzen zu bieten hat. (der mit Netz, 3 Bild unten)
     

Habe auch wieder in bisschen geschraubt,.. die Seitenbretter der Terrasse nochmal runter geschraubt, einen Ausschnitt für den Edelstahlwasserfall
eingearbeitet und den provisorischen Wasseranschluss fertig gestellt...
(läuft prima und leuchtet auch schön, da man normalerweise nicht in die (etwas künstlich wirkenden) LEDs direkt rein blickt,..)

      
strahlt gut auf die Kalkbrocken,.. mache demnächst auch ein paar neue Nachtbilder,.. (habe eh noch mehr Leuchtfunzeln eingebaut).

Die Pflanzen im Ufergraben sind zu ca.60% auch schon "aufgewacht", ich hoffe der Rest kommt auch noch. 
   
Im Wasser habe ich mal "Verstärkung" aus dem Baumarkt gekauft (zwar noch mit Blumenpott, kommen später in die Seitentaschen, wenn die
Pflanzen etwas grösser geworden sind )..

soweit ersteinmal,...   und HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN :freu in der Teich Saison 2009

mfG, Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.2*

Wau,.. was für ein Sonnen Sommertag :freu
    
So langsam können die Pflanzen "Gas geben",.. im Filtergraben brauchen derzeit die Unterwasserpflanzen noch am "längsten",..
Daher habe ich noch ein paar neue __ Kalmus Töpfe gekauft.
In den NG Teich-Ufermatten passiert aber langsam auch schon was:
          
Dann habe ich wie viele  heute Abend mit Taschenlampe und Knippse zum Teich auf gemacht:
brauner Molch am Rand:   der nächste Unterwasser:   

grau:    Paar:     und eine Kröte:   

Durch den kalten Winter scheinen sehr viele __ Frösche und __ Kröten leider auf der Strecke geblieben zu sein 
Dafür habe ich dieses Jahr umsomehr __ Molche (konnte ich in meinem alten kleinen Teich die Jahr zuvor so nie sehen).

Ich werde mal einen  "Molch-Foto-Thread"  aufmachen,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

sehr geile Bilder  - bitte mehr ...


----------



## mic_chief (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo micha.

Super schöne Bilder. Ich hoffe ich sehe sowas auch bald.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Da es ja ausser der "Teichbau-Technik" auch so schöne Dinge in der Natur gibt,.. habe
ich wie angekündigt, "nebenan" ein Molch-Thread aufgemacht,..
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20967

da geht es mit den "Molch-Bildern" weiter,.. 

mfg. Micha


----------



## Killerrabbit (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallöchen Micha.....

Habe mit Begeisterung Deine Chronik bestaunt und muß sagen einfach nur TOP..... 

Da ich selber gerade im Teichbau stecke und der Teich zu einer Seite in Hanglage steckt. Haben wir uns überlegt die 70cm auch mit Pflanzringen auszugleichen. 
Jetzt meine Frage an Dich, da Du ja auch Pflanzringe benutzt hast. Hast Du diese auch mit Eisen verbunden (Erdreich und Ringe) und komplett mit Zement ausgegossen??? 

lg Petra


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Petra,..

danke für´s Lob, bin auch froh, dass ich die damalige "Regenzeit" und Grob-Bauarbeiten hinter mir habe,.. 
und mich jetzt um die "Feinheiten" kümmern kann,.. 

Zu den Steinen, ich habe keine Eisenstangen genutzt,.. ab und zu einen alten Pflasterstein mit reingesteckt und generell immer
Estrich-Beton (Säckeweise aus dem Baumarkt) genutzt.

Ich habe die Steine ja immer versetzt aufgebaut, und "untenrum" auch doppelt (hintereinander) aufgebaut.
 
Ich habe die Steine auch nicht immer komplett verfüllt, aber immer zumindest die Zwischenräume, sodass sich später auch keine
kleinen "Nager" von hinten in schöne Hohlräume einnisten.

Auch von "vorne" habe ich die Steine etwas verputzt, da die Oberfäche sehr scharf ist.

zudem dass die Folie nicht in kleine Ecken gedrückt wird,..

falls du weitere Fotos brauchst, sag bescheid... 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Killerrabbit (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.... 

Jetzt bin ich schon einige Schritte schlauer und weiter...... 

Ich werde bestimmt nochmal mit der ein oder anderen Frage auf Dich zurück kommen...... 

Schönen Abend noch.....

lg Petra


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

 Hallo,.. Teicher und Teicherinnen  

so sieht es bei mir nun Anfang Mai 2009 aus:
Ich habe nun noch ca. 30 Pflanzen und 2 Seerosen bestellt,.. die sind aber noch nicht angekommen.
Bisher ist der Rest der Pflanzen von 2008 aber schon ganz gut angewachsen,.. (ausser im Filtergraben, 2 Bild von links)

         

Ein paar Schwimmalgen, lasse ich extra ín der Mitte vom Teich (kann man auch einfach (auf dem Sandboden abfischen)
damit die __ Molche was zum verstecken und ablaichen haben,..

Demnächst wird der Rand nur noch etwas mit passenden Natursteinplatten verschönert,.. (der Granit kommt wohl wech)
mfG. Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Sieht schon toll aus Micha, ich bin ja mal gespannt wies wirkt wenns voller Pflanzis is 

Welche Seerosensorten hast du denn bestellt ?

Ich hab grad die grüne matte gesehen die in richtung holzterasse geht (2. Bild) - zieht die denn nicht wasser ? Sieht fast so aus ...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Welche Seerosensorten hast du denn bestellt ?
> 
> Ich hab grad die grüne matte gesehen die in richtung holzterasse geht (2. Bild) - zieht die denn nicht wasser ? Sieht fast so aus ...



Moin Ralf,..

Ich habe erstmal zwei "einfache" Sorten bestellt,.. 1. Albida 2. "Yellow Sensation",.. denn die eine soll so bei 60cm stehen und die andere bei ca.1m
Wassertiefe. (und ich wünsche eher natürliche Farben weiss/gelb).

Was die grüne Ufermatte angeht, wächst bereits das erste __ Moos drauf (soll es ja auch).
Die Ufermatte geht noch unter die Holzabschlussleiste, und da drunter ist bis hinten hin auch Folie,.. habe ich in älteren Beitrag schon einmal gezeigt. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/190026/9

Die grüne Fläche ist somit leicht feucht,.. soll halt aber auch noch zuwachsen,..

mfG. MIcha


----------



## HaMaKi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha,

sieht schön aus (gerade wo Du so Bedenken wegen des mangelnden Pflanzenwuchses hattest). Wo möchtest Du denn die noch bestellten 30 Pflanzen einpflanzen?
Der Ufergraben wirkt auf mich gut gefüllt -> Unterwasserpflanzen und/oder Pflanzen für den Filtergraben?

Gruß Marita


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Marita..

im Filtergraben sind mir 6 Pflanzen auf der -10cm Stufe in der Eiszeit kaputt gegangen.
Desweiteren kommen noch 7 weitere Unferwasserpflanzen in den Filtergraben, (wie __ Hechtkraut etc).

Der Rest kommt in den Hauptteich, und hier vordringlich auf meine -50cm Stufe. (die ist derzeit noch "nackisch")
Stimmt,der Ufergraben ist aber voll.

Und auf der einen Seite (da wo der Holzzaun ist), geht es steil runter, da habe ich __ Kalmus in Ufermattentaschen eingesetzt (aber nur eine Reihe,
die untere Reihe der Matten ist noch frei und wird z.B.
durch die __ Molche  benutzt).

Ich hoffe, dass in ca. 6 Wochen der Grünteil ca. 40% vom Teich ausmacht  :beeten 
Bisher hätte der Filtergraben (ohne meinen externen Oase Filter) leider noch nicht viel "gebracht"

mfG. Micha


----------



## HaMaKi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha,

ja, kann ich nachvollziehen - bei einigen Pflanzen bete ich auch, dass sie noch 'kommen'. 
Wir waren letztes Jahr knapp 1 Monat vor Dir mit Teichbau+Beflanzung fertig; auch bei uns haben einige junge Pflanzen die lange 'Eiszeit' nicht überlebt (auch eine der Seerosen, snief). Einige totgeglaubte spriessen nun doch noch zaghaft; den anderen lasse ich noch ein wenig Zeit.

Schaffen sie's dann doch nicht mehr, werde ich an diesen Stellen ebenfalls für Ersatz sorgen. Denn wie haben wir hier brav gelernt: Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen (vor allen Dingen U-Pflanzen) 

Gruß  Marita


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

So,... habe ein paar Pflanzen "upgedated",..   
Hoffe das Sie mithelfen,.. dass sich der ph-Wert einpendelt,..

So sieht es nun bei mir Ende Mai 2009 aus:

         

Habe 3 Seerosen auf -50cm gesetzt und hoffe dass sich diese gut entwickeln..

mfG. Schönen Sommer


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Schön, schön, gratuliere zum Paradies 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Vespabesitzer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Teichfreunde, kurzes Update zum Juli-Anfang,..
 
die ein oder andere Pflanze hat nun doch "gasgegeben",.. da mein pH Wert inzwischen dank CO2 auch dauerhaft bei ph7,5 liegt. 

Der Hauptteich sieht inzwischen so aus:
     

Der Filtergraben ist auch fleissig am "filtern" 
      

mfG. Micha
PS: mich hat aber der "Pflanzenwahn" :crazy etwas gepackt,.. habe nochmal was für den "-50cm" Bereich bestellt


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hi Micha,


Einfach nur..........




> PS: mich hat aber der "Pflanzenwahn"  etwas gepackt,.. habe nochmal was für den "-50cm" Bereich bestellt



Und nächsten Herbst musst du 50% mehr abschneiden oder rausschmeissen, weil alles sooo gut angewachsen ist und sich vermehrt......


----------



## HaMaKi (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hi Micha,

schön, dass nun die Pflanzen so beginnen zu wachsen, wie Du es Dir gewünscht hast!

PS das mit dem Pflanzenwahn kenn' ich. Hab' diesen Sommer die ein oder andere 'Lücke' auch mit kleineren Nachkäufen gefüllt - frei nach dem Motto: wo eine schöne Pflanze wächst, kann (soll?!?) kein Unkraut wachsen 

Viel Spaß mit eurem immer schöner werdenden Teich 

Gruß  Marita


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

:beeten so langsam merkt man leider doch überall, dass der Teich-Sommer 2009 zuende geht.

Mein Teich hat nach der letzten Bauphase Sept./Oktober 2008 zu heute 2009 fast "Einjähriges",.. 

2008 sah es im September noch so aus:
     2009: dann so: 



Aktuell verwelken langsam die ersten noch grünen Pflanzen:
(linkes Bild) August   und (rechtes Bild) immer September:
   

    

    

    

bin nun mal gespannt wie sich die reichhaltige Flora selbst zurückziehen wird,..
und hoffe auf eine "Wiedergebuhrt" 2010 
PS: noch läuft auch meine CO2 Unterstützung
mfG. Micha


----------



## Pammler (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha, hat sich ja gut entwickelt dein Teich! Ist ein echtes Schmuckstück geworden.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

sieht Supi aus Micha :gratuliere


----------



## Vespabesitzer (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Danke  

Wenn nächstes Jahr die Pflanzen alle wiederkommen und dafür aber die grünen
Fadenalgen etwas weniger werden, bin ich eigentlich wunschlos
glücklich und würde dann vielleicht auch nochmal über ein paar Fischi´s nachdenken.
(ist zwar für meine __ Molche nicht ganz so einfach, aber die Libellenlarven werden ja auch regelmässig mehr).

Die Wassertermperatur geht jetzt schon machmal unter 15"C,..

witzig ist, dass dann doch noch überraschend ein paar Pflanzen "auf die Schnelle" noch ein paar Blüten präsentieren,..
(Sorry für die letzen Bilder, da habe ich August und Sept. etwas durcheinander gebracht).

Zur Freude meines Nil´is,..  (im Filtergraben)

    
   das weisse __ Hechtkraut finde ich auch neben dem blauen interessant
  
(und dafür, dass ich zuerst nur im Ufergraben Pflanzen geplant hatte ;-) 

mfG. Micha,..   ich werde die Pumpe solange laufen lassen,.. als möglich (den Filter musste ich keinmal zwischenreinigen)


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

WÜNSCHE NOCH FROHES NEUES TEICHJAHR 2010

Aktuell alles schön zugefroren,... KEINE Technik ausser Beleuchtung mehr am laufen,..
sonst bisher keine Ausfälle (trotz -15°C) und ich habe die Pfanzen nur teilweise zurück geschnitten ,.. 

         

.. Bis zum Frühjahr  
bin mal gespannt wie meine Neupflanzen-2009 wiederkommen, und ob mein CO2 Problem gelöst ist,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Dir auch noch ein frohes neues Teichjahr Micha 

Aber toll das dein Teich auch so Trostlos ausschaut wie meiner


----------



## Vespabesitzer (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Aber toll das dein Teich auch so Trostlos ausschaut wie meiner



Hallo Uwe,.. 

naja,.. als Skifahrer finde ich persönlich auch schöne Schnee-Landschaften toll...
klar,.. mit Pflanzen sieht das ganze etwas anders aus,.. (habe gerade noch ein altes Oktober-2009 Bild gefunden) 
Vergleich 10/2009:    und aktuell:   

Aktuell sind in NRW wieder 30cm Schnee gefallen.
       
 wer einmal "live" tagsüber auf meinen Teich gucken möchte,..   
  -> in meiner Fussnote habe ich nun meine Web-Cams und die Teich-Wetterstationen verlinkt. 
(freue mich auf euren Besuch und ein kurzes "Hallo" und Kommentar in meinem Gästebuch  )

mfG. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

  :willkommen  SOMMER 2010  

So,.. der viele Schnee ist futsch,.. aber die vielen Pflanzen von 2009 auch 

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob das meisten wiederkommen t,.. (dann sollte es auch genug sein :__ nase )
Derzeit sieht es noch etwas "kahl" aus,..
Habe letzte Woche meinen Filter angeschmissen,.. wobei direkt die Teichpumpe Ihren Geist aufgegeben hat. :evil
        

mfG Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

 So,.. eigentlich wollte ich nach 1 Woche berichten, wie schön grün schon die ersten Pflanzen sind,...

Die richtigen Teichbewohner sind auch schon da,..
     

Und UNTER-Wasser geht es auch schon richtig los,.. (wusste garnicht, dass die alten Seerosen-Triebe noch lebten)
        

DOCH dann kamen heute 2 recht schöne (aber sehr hungrige __ Enten)
       

Haben dann den halben Tag den Teich durchgewühlt und alles neue mal angeknabbert,..
bis ich mit dem Photo-Apparat kam, und dem Spiel ein Ende bereitet habe,,..    beten nachdem ich hier im Forum gelesen hatte, was so Enten alles anstellen  )

Vielleicht haben Sie als Gegenleistung ja ein wenig Fisch-Laich mitgebracht  
(mal schaun, ob Sie wiederkommen,..)

mfG.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Alles Neu, bringt der Mai,..

langsam kommt das Grün durch (und nicht nur bei den Algen) 

Technisch gibt es derzeit nicht viel neues,.. habe ein wenig mit den Möglichkeiten der Pumpen gespielt..
da die meisten Kaulquappen in meinen NG Filtergraben gezogen sind, habe ich dort die Pumpe abgeschaltet und stattdessen  im Hauptteich eine zweite Pumpe
mit einem neuem kleinem Schwimmskimmer angeschlossen,..
    Pumpe im Filtergraben:  

(da vom Nachbarbaum einiges an Baum Blüten runter kommt)  .. läuft prima

Der Hauptteich sieht wiefolgt aus,... der kleinere unten links mit dem Netz ist mein alter kleiner Teich mit ein paar Goldfischen:
       

Die Ufermatte am Randbereich ist auch prima mit __ Moos (und etwas Unkraut ) zugewachen:
     

und dann gibt es noch den Ufergraben,.. 
   

:beten so,  jetzt müssen nur noch die beiden Seerosen (in 1m Tiefe) neues Blattwerk bekommen 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

 hmmm wieder Eimerweise, Fadenalgen entsorgt, und dabei "händisch" jede Krötenkaulquappe einzeln ausgelesen,.. 

Heute auch den ersten ca. 2,5cm __ Gelbrandkäfer gefunden,.. ich hoffe meine neuen
6Stück __ Moderlieschen,.. bleiben verschont :beten
 
Die Teichpflanzen am 22.05.2010:
    

    

  mein Filterteich ist ja ganz nett, aber mein eingesteller Pumpenweg scheint die Nährstoffe nicht genug aus dem Hauptteich zu holen.

Ich werde daher nun doch eine Pumpe in den Hauptteich stellen und über den Screenmatic18 das Wasser "von hinten" in den Filtergraben pumpen,..
Der ph-Wert liegt derzeit um 8

mfG. micha


----------



## Casybay (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha,
da hast Du aber eine super schöne und gemütliche Teichanlage.
Entspannung pur, oder?! Abgesehen von den Algen!
Schöne Pfingsten.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Carmen,..

heute hatte das Wetter das gute,.. dass ich das "Algenfischen" mit einer Abkühlung verbinden konnte 
 
Ich bin eigentlich mit meinem Teichbauprojekt auch ganz zufrieden (und die Terrasse hatte ich ja noch kurz vor dem Teich aufgebaut),...
Aber das Thema Wasser / Tierchen und ph-Wert (blöde Kalksteine) wird mich weiter beschäftigen,.. 


Heute habe ich dann meine "Zweitpumpe" vom Schwimm-Skimmer auf Bodenabsaugung umgebaut,..
    


Bis zum Abend sah auch alles gut aus,.. bis die Sonne unter ging und es etwas kälter wurde.
Auf einmal hatte ich ca. 50 Krötenkaulqappen innerhalb 15min. auf dem Screenmatic Filtersieb (blau)
 

somit werde ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen probieren, dass der Teich ohne Oase Filter weiter läuft,
bis die Krötenbabys gross genug sind,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## tanjathorsten (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha, 

Da hast du eine super Anlage gezaubert, und auch ein toller Bericht.  

Aber jetzt hab ich eine Frage an dich! Du schreibst das du deine Pumpe auch auf Bodenabsaugung gestellt hast. Meine Frage dazu, schiebst du den Dreck in den Siebfilter oder Filtergraben. 

Ich habe bei meinem Schwimmteich auch grad vor eine Bodenabsaugung einzubauen, bin mir aber nicht schlüssig ob den Dreck in einen Filter oder oder Graben bauen.

Kannst mir von deinen Erfahrungen erzählen. 

Danke
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Thorsten,..

danke für´s Lob   (bei meinen letzten "Monologen" wusste ich ja garnicht mehr,.. ob noch jemand mitliesst   )

Was meine "Wassersorgen" angeht,.. bin ich derzeit sehr glücklich,.. (ich wollte es ja eigentlich nicht tun,.. habe aber jetzt eine 25Watt UVC am laufen,..
und halt die Pumpe "umgedreht" und nun ist das Wasser topp,.. schön klar,.. keine Fadenalgen mehr)...

zu deiner speziellen Frage,..
also,.. ich habe ja eigentlich keinen "richtigen" Schwimmteich,.. a.) ist 15.000 zu klein b.) möchte ich ja auch viele Pflanzen und Tiere im Hauptteich haben..

derzeit sieht er so aus:
       

DERZEIT steht ja (und läuft) eine zweite Pumpe im Hauptteich (auf der Bodenebene bei ca. 1,2m)

Generell habe ich es ja aber so gebaut wie es Naturagart vorgibt,.. mit einem Filtergraben.. und ZST-Kiste dazwischen.
(mein Hauptfehler ist, dass ich eigentlich eine stärkere Pumpe im Filtergraben haben müsste,..die dann aber nicht Dauerbetrieb haben könnte sondern im Intervalbetrieb mehr Dreck abzieht...)
Will ich aber nicht machen, weil bei mir dann der Wasserstand im Filtergraben mind. 10cm runter gehen würde ...
(zudem habe ich ja auch einen Oase-Filter in Reihe (hinter den Filtergraben) geschaltet und da würden die Bakties sicherlich schneller wechgammeln)...

SO, und der aktuelle Stand ist,.. -> die Pumpe im Filtergraben läuft derzeit GARNICHT!

Die Pumpe auf dem Boden im Hauptteich läuft auf Dauerbetrieb,.. (und verstopft auch nicht, wie von Naturagart "angedroht")
dann geht das Wasser in den 25Watt UVC und von da aus in den Oase Screenmatic...
     
In diesen habe ich aber INNEN die Filterwand ausgebaut,.. sodass das Wasser nur schwere Schwebestoffe "fallen" lässt und dann mit einem Fallrohr im Filtergraben
"von Hinten" wieder einläuft (Wasser wird nicht durch die blauen Filtermatten gedrückt)
(das hat den Vorteil, dass die Bakterien im Filter weiter frisches Wasser bekommen,.. und wenn die Pumpe doch mal ausfällt,.. dass kein Wasser zurück fliesst)

Desweiteren spült die Pumpe immer noch LEBENDE Kaulqappen und Molchbabies rein (kleiner 3mm Durchmesser, dass ist mein Filterrohr an der Pumpe)
und die können die Filterrutsche damit überleben und laden dann wieder im Filtergraben,..

Im Filtergraben selbst habe ich derzeit ca. 12 __ Moderlieschen und  Bitterlinge,..
Filtergraben sieht aktuell so aus:    
damit die Fische noch nicht in den Hauptteich kommen, habe ich im Filtergraben ein Grobnetz vor der Kiste zwischen Hauptteich und Filtergraben...

ich hoffe es war verständlich und nicht zuviel Text,.. :beten 

Wenn du einen "richtigen" (und grossen) Naturschwimmteich planst,.. würde ich als erstes wieder  mit der 100% Lösung (also erstmal mit Filtergraben) planen,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Goldi2009 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha,

Bzgl. Monolog: hier lesen bestimmt viele nicht. Aber immer nur zu sagen: toll, sieht gut aus etc. ist auch komisch. Du machst eben alles perfekt, so das keiner was dazu sagen muss. 

Weiter so! Freue mich immer auf Bilder Deiner Anlage.

Schönen Fußballsonntag.


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha, ich lese auch immer mit, nur mit der ganzen Technik bin ich total überfordert und habe null Ahnung. Mehr als "sieht toll aus" könnte ich auch nicht dazu sagen. 
Aber interessant ist es auf alle Fälle!


----------



## mic_chief (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo micha,

selbstverständlich lese ich auch ständig mit. 

Ich habe die Probleme mit Fadenalgen nicht so heftig, deshalb kann ich zu der Technik nix schreiben. Und die Algen die drin sind, bleiben auch da. Letzete Woche hab ich auch mal ein wenig nach Algen geangelt und hatte sofort kleine __ Molche und andere Larven mit im Netz. Also lasse ich die Finger davon. 

Eine Frage hab ich noch. Hast du nur __ Moderlieschen-Jungs oder nur Mädels?  
Bei mir waren noch 4 von 10 eingesetzten im Frühjahr übrig. Nun schwimmen mind. 50 Kleine rum. Ich überlege grad, ob ich auch 1 Sonnenbarsch einsetze.


----------



## tanjathorsten (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hi Micha,

Danke für die Infos, hast recht bei einem Neubau würde ich das auch gleich miteinplanen. 
"leider" ist meiner schon fertig, er läuft super, https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24110 aber weist ja eh wie das ist mit den erweiterungen. Ich möchte anstatt absaugen im Herbst, am Tag ein paar mal eine Pumpe laufen lassen, die vom Boden absaugt und das irgendwo hintransportiert.


Am Linken Rand hab ich noch 1mx80cm Platz. Am überlegen bin ich ob ich Mörteltröge einbaue usw....

Siehe am Link meinen Teich.


LG
Thorsten


----------



## MichaelHX (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Namensvetter,

eine tolle Anlage hast du da. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Casybay (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha,
Deine Anlage ist klasse geworden
Da wirst Du so manche Amphibie mit beglücken können, und die 2Beine auch,gell


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Leute,..

thanxs  dann bin ich hier ja doch nicht alleine 
ich muss gestehen,.. ich finde hier die Forum- Bilder"Speicher"Funktion persönlich auch schön,.. 
man vergisst sonst echt ganz schnell wie die "Baustelle" noch vor ein paar Monaten z.B. im Winter ausgesehen hat,,

JA,, ich bin eher der Techniker,.. gebe auch zu, dass ich mit dem "grünen Daumen" nicht immer ganz klar komme..  
(von meine 5 eingesetzten Seerosen,. leben noch 3, was aber auch der ph Wert zwischendurch mal schuld gewesen sein könnte)...

@Thorsten, du hast ja auch da was ordentliches zum schwimmen angelegt,..
Was die Pumpe angeht, wird eine Pumpe einfach auf dem Boden gestellt, nur einen begrenzten Bereich auch dem Boden "mitnehmen",..
Die Theorie bei Naturagart ist ja, dass deine Schwimmbewegungen den Bodensatz an die tiefste Stelle bewegt,..

Wenn das Wetter, und der Fussball  es zulassen, werde ich am Wochenende eine zweite Pumpe für den kleinen Oberflächen-Skimmer einbauen,...
-> derzeit schwimmt einiges an Pollen-Gedöns auf der Oberfläche. Wasser ist aber weiter schön klar.

@Thorsten, ich würde kein Regenwasser aus einer Regenrinne  einleiten,.. das bringt zu viele Nährstoffe mit sich,...

@Mic-Micha: deswegen habe ich Sie erstmal nur in den 3000 Liter Filtergraben gesetzt,
"da habe ich mehr unter Kontrolle".. ich kann aber auch schon beobachten, wie anscheinend
einer Moder-Lieschen-Männchen einen Unterwasser-Blumen-Stengel bewacht,.. wahrscheinlich hängt da Brut dran.. 

Was die Pflanzen angeht, muss ich mal ein Bilderrätsel rein stellen,.. ich weiss an so mancher Stelle nicht, ob ich es eingesetzt habe oder es sich selber "versamt" hat 

mfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Vespa-micha 

ich hatte auch gedacht ich hätte keine Liesen im Filtergraben.  Falsch gedacht.  Es schwimmen mind. 2 kleine drin rum. Ich vermute die sind über den Skimmer rein. Zur Zeit mache ich mir keinen Kopp, vielleicht setze ich sie mal rüber. Aber nur wenn ich Lust und Zeit habe.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo mic-chief

Da, wo bei mir die Fischi´s nun drinnen sind, habe ich keinerlei Pumpen Skimmer oder Technik,.. (ist halt der "alte" Filtergraben...) 

ABSOFORT läuft mein Gartenteich (bestehend aus Hauptteich und Filtergrabenteich, NICHT MEHR nach dem Naturagart Prinzip).
(dieses sah vor, dass keine  Pumpe im Hauptteich steht, sondern die Bodenabsaugung und Skimmer durch Absenken des Wasser´s im Filtergraben erfolgt).

Ich pumpe nun aber wie folgt:
Pumpe Nr.1 steht bei ca. 1,2m Wassertiefe und pumpt mit ca. 35l/min das Wasser aus dem Hauptteich durch eine 25Watt UVC, dann in meinen Oase Screenmatic ober OHNE das dieser filtert, denn das Wasser wird um das Sieb (blau) herum eingeleitet. (grobe Teile können aber absinken und die "umspülten" Filtermatten bilden nur eine kleine Biologie)
24h/am Tag.

Dann geht das Wasser in den Filtergraben (nun aber von hinten, und durch ZST-Kiste zurück)

Pumpe Nr.2 betreibt im Hauptteich einen Schwimm-Skimmer, das Wasser geht auch wieder ungefiltert durch Oase Screenmatic . Diese Pumpe Nr.2 läuft von 23:00-05:00 Uhr in der Nacht, da die Pflanzen dann kein CO2 aufnehmen, (und der Wasserfall ansonsten Co2 ausspülen würde.

es gibt noch eine Pumpe Nr.3 (läuft 24h) welche Wasser aus dem Oase FIlter abpumpt (ca. 9l/min)  und mit CO2 Perlen anreichert.

nun noch ein paar Bilder 
1. Hauptteich 2. Terrasse 3.Filtergraben:
       

1. Mein Dosierschieber für den Wasserfall 2.meine alte Wasserverteilung 3. meine 75mm-Rohre als Rückleitung und MID für CO2.
     

1. Skimmerpumpe 2. Skimmer 3. Rücklauf in den Filtergraben 4. Seerose auf dem Hauptteich:
       

1. Teichbewohner 2. EX-Teichbewohner (fette __ Libellen-Larve) nach dem Abflug
       

mfG.. (kompliziert beschrieben ??! Ideen oder Fragen   ) 
Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Juni 2011)

*2011 AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger*

Hallo meine lieben Teich Kolleginnen und Kollegen. 

Ich lese auch immer wieder zwischendurch im Forum mit,.. bin derzeit aber nicht sooft am Teich aktiv,.. 
Brauche ich einfach nicht mehr,.. alles wächst und gedeiht und auch mit den Fadenalgen hatte ich dieses Jahr null Probleme.
ich musste einfach nix machen, daher habe ich bisher weiter nicht viel berichtet,.. 

(die __ Molche und Kröter waren Anfang des Jahres auch da und fleissig),..
Der WInter war ja ein Hammer,.. aber ausser ein paar Pflanzen kaum Ausfälle.

Ansonsten ein paar aktuelle Bilder...
     
     



mic_chief schrieb:


> ich hatte auch gedacht ich hätte keine (Moder) Liesen im Filtergraben.  Falsch gedacht.  Es schwimmen mind. 2 kleine drin rum. Ich vermute die sind über den Skimmer rein. Zur Zeit mache ich mir keinen Kopp, vielleicht setze ich sie mal rüber. Aber nur wenn ich Lust und Zeit habe.



 Du hattest recht,... ich habe aktuell nun auch im Hauptteich __ Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge Nachwuchs.
Derzeit ca. 50-100 Stück  5-20mm große Fisschen,..  

Super,.. mal schauen, wieviel durchkommen,.. die Molche und __ Libellen gucken schon ganz neugierig.


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha,
hat sich ja prächtig entwickelt 

Hoffe, dass ich nächstes Jahr auch so üppig bewachsene Teichzonen präsentieren kann.


----------



## kuh (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

WEr will fleißige Handwerker sehn..   super Sache!! Bin beeindruckt, toll!


----------



## Pammler (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Micha, wie macht sich dein Teich nach diesem Winter?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Hallo Torsten,..

danke der Nachfrage,   .. der Winter war ja nicht besonders hart,..
(ich konnte aber auf dem >10cm dicken Eis die Fischis im WInter von oben beobachten 

Ein Goldi ist in der Auftauphase gestorben, weil er zwischen zwei Eisschichten geschwommen ist, als es doch nocheinmal wieder käter wurde.

Dann hatte ich letzten Monat einen Fisch mit starkem Pilzbefall, da er (besser SIE) von den anderen Männchen ins Flaschwasser getrieben wurde, und sich da ein paar Stunden in den Pfanzen verfangen hatte,.. (da waren dann ca. 5cm Goldschuppen futsch, wo nach 2-3 Tagen heftig der Pilz wucherte,.. habe ihn dann leider eingeschläfert)..

Ansonsten habe ich derzeit "null Pflegeaufwand",.. (im 3ten Jahr, müsste ich vielleicht einmal die Hauptpumpe in 1,5m rausholen und reinigen),...
Selbst meine CO2 Anlage lasse ich nicht mehr laufen,.. und auch nicht mehr den OASE Filter,..

Teich hat sich gut eingespielt,.. (nur im Herbst Blätter fischen)

Derzeit hunderte Qualkappen von Froeschi und Krötis,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Ja :smoki mich gibt's auch noch 

Der Grund, warum ich derzeit nicht mehr so Teich aktiv bin,..?!
=> ich muss eigentlich nix mehr am Teich machen 

Einfach nur geniessen und ab und zu 1-2  qm3 Unterwasserpflanzen entsorgen

Auch wegen dem ph-Wert muss ich nichts mehr machen...
Beim Oase Filter habe ich die Zwischen Wand entfernt denn der Filtergraben regelt alles

Das einzige ist ein Netz ueber dem Teich, a.) wegen dem __ Fischreiher und b.) wegen __ Enten

Ansonsten ca. 30-40 Fische! X __ Frösche, __ Molche, Kroeten etc.

MfG. Micha


----------



## mic_chief (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Sehr schön Micha sehr schöön.


----------



## Teichi33 (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Bau eines 25m^2 Teiches, OHNE Bagger, Teil.1*

Schöner Teich.. ich komme auch aus Tauber und bin auch gerade dabei ein Teich zu bauen.. von daher nehme ich auch gerne Tips entgegen.


----------

